# Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?



## BERND2000 (8. September 2010)

Die Karausche ist Fisch des Jahres 2010

Richtige Karauschen sind nur noch selten zu beobachten und auch als Besatzfische nicht leicht zu beschaffen.
Bei gemeldeten Karauschen handelt sich es meist um Giebel oder verwilderte Goldfische.
In den Gewässern, welche ich kenne verschwand die Karausche vollständig und konnte durch Besatz auch nur in ein Gewässer zurückgebracht werden.
Früher kamm sie oft gemeinsam mit Giebeln und Schleien in Kleinstgewässern bei uns vor.

Was ich heute vorfinde sind Fische, welch ich als verwilderte Goldfische bezeichne.
(Schwartz bis Bronzefarbig in der Form des Goldfisches)

Karauschen und Giebel können sich nicht kreutzen.
Ansonsten hatten sie nicht im gleichen Gewässer vorkommen können.
Meine Idee, könnten Goldfische ein vermischen beider Arten herbeigeführt haben ?

Lachhaft...?

Begründung:
Giebel sind mit Karauschen nahe Verwant.
Giebel oder eine Unterform sind die Ursprungsform des Goldfisches.(so weit mir bekannt)
Giebelbestände kommen großflächig ohne Männchen vor.
kein Witz..eine besondere Anpassung.
(Die G-Weibchen laichen mit anderen Fischen ab, die Eier werden befruchtet aber das Erbgut wird nicht gemischt es entstehen Klone also wieder G-Weibchen.)
Goldfische giebt es bei uns etwa 100 Jahre und viele gelangten auch in freie Gewässer.
Wenn Goldfische die Zuchtform sind, haben wir jetzt auch Männchen im Gewässer.
Sollten diese ihr Erbgut mit Karauschen tauschen können.?

Bin gespannt ob ihr ähnliches zu berichten habt, oder warum Karauschen verschwinden. #h


----------



## Darth-Bob (8. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Das grösste Problem für Karrauschen sind die allgegenwärtigen Karpfen, selbst Schleien verhungern bei einer unnatürlich hohen Karpfenzahl in wenigen Monaten.
Gewässer die für Karrauschen ideale Lebensräume sind ,werden bei vielen Anglern als ungepflegt angesehen.
Da ich selber grosser Karrauschenfan bin, versuche ich auch alles mögliche um den Fisch zu helfen.


----------



## Sneep (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

Ja, die Karauschenbestände haben in den letzten 10-20 Jahren schwer gelitten.

Ein hoher Prozentsatz der Angler hat in seinem Leben noch nie eine Karausche gesehen. Vielfach wird zwischen Giebel und Karausche gar nicht unterschieden. 

Nachdem die Karausche Fisch des Jahres war, setzte eine wahre Hysterie ein. Jeder wollte Karauschen besetzen und der Markt war wie leer gefegt. 

Ich weiß von Züchtern, die bereits die Produktion der nächsten 3 Jahre verkauft haben.

Wenn solch ein Mangel herrscht und die Preise oben sind, macht das erfinderisch. Wenn jemand anbietet, sofort und ohne Probleme Karauschen liefern zu können, ist zumindest Vorsicht angebracht.

Mir ist mindestens 1 Fall bekannt, wo anstelle der bestellten Karauschen Giebel geliefert  wurden.
Der Gewässerwart hatte den Erhalt von Karauschen quittiert!

Man muss diese Besatzaktionen in der Regel kritisch sehen. 
Eine heimische Art kann sich in meinem Gewässer nicht mehr halten und verschwindet. Dafür muss es ja eine Ursache geben. Es macht daher keinen Sinn diese Art wieder zu besetzen, ohne das ich die Ursache für ihr Verschwinden beseitigt habe. 

Als Ursache gelten unter Biologen der zu hohe Karpfenbestand und die Konkurrenz  durch den Giebel.
Die Karausche ist konkurrenzschwach und wird von den beiden anderen Arten verdrängt.

Die Karausche bevorzugt ähnliche Gewässer wie die Schleie.


Was den Giebel betrifft, gibt es in  letzter Zeit bei einigen Biologen Zweifel, ob er tatsächlich die Stammform des Goldfische ist. Der Grund sind neuere genetische Untersuchungen.

Vermutlich gibt oder gab es früher mehrere Arten des Giebels in Europa, die alle unter der Bezeichnung C. gibelio liefen 

Auch die historische Verbreitung ist umstritten, da diese Art schon früher häufig mit der Karausche verwechselt wurde.

Es gibt nicht nur Giebelbestände, die sich über die sogenannte Jungfernzeugung als Klone der Mutter entwickeln, sondern auch Populationen, mit einem Männchen-Anteil bis zu 25%.

Deine Befürchtung, beide Arten könnten sich vermischen ist schon Realität.
Bei einigen britischen "Giebelbeständen" hat man herausgefunden, das es sich in Wirklichkeit um Hybriden Karausche X Goldfisch handelt.  
(Quelle Kottelat/Freyhof, Handbook of European Freshwater Fishes).

Noch ein paar Bemerkungen zur Unterscheidung:

Als erstes einmal das mit dem schwarzen Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel der Karausche vergessen. 
Diesen Fleck haben nicht alle Karauschen und wenn, dann die Jungtiere.

Sicherstes Merkmal ist das schwarze Bauchfell des Giebels. 
Dazu muss man das Tier aber töten.

Ansonsten bleibt die Rückenflosse. Der Giebel hat eine Rückenflosse wie ein Karpfen. Der 1. Strahl ist stark verdickt und an der Hinterseite gezackt. Die Flosse ist eingeschnitten.

Der Karausche fehlt der verdickte 1. Strahl und die Flosse wölbt sich nach außen.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Danke für deine umfangreiche Antwort.
Habe mich im Frühjahr mit dem Fischwirt Reese über K. unterhalten.
Der erzählte mir das er als Junge noch K. in großer Zahl erlebt hat.
Hat jetzt aber auch Probleme diese Art nachzuziehen. Weshalb dieses so ist wußte er auch nicht so genau.
Karauschen scheinen aber auch einige Stämme/Arten gebildet zu haben, jedenfalls kenne ich K. von früher grünlich, als Jungfisch mit Fleck.
Die K. welche mir in letzter Zeit angeboten wurden, sind entweder sehr dunkel oder blasser gefärbt. Sie sind auch nicht so scheibenförmig.
Aber wer kann schon sagen aus welche Ecke die kommen.
Könnte ein echter Fluch werden, Fisch des Jahres zu sein.
Jetzt werden wohl Massen von Karauschen mindestens Europaweit zugekauft werden um den Markt zu stillen.
Wieder neue Stämme und eventuel Krankheiten.
Nur was hat eine vieleicht romänische Karausche, im kalten Deutschland verlohren.
Ich erinnere mich daran das der Rückgang der Moderlischen durch eine eingeschleppte Krankheit verursacht wird.
Könnte so etwas nicht auch bei Karauschen der Fall sein ?


----------



## cafabu (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

moin, moin,
das es mit der unser alten einheimischen Karausche bergab geht ist überall festzustellen. Als Jugendlicher konnte ich in jedem Dorftümpel reichlich Bauernkarpfen fangen. Im Laufe der Jahre wurde es weniger, bis hin in den letzten Jahren gar keine mehr.
Allerdings haben wir in unseren Vereinsgewässern keine Mischlinge gefangen. Der Giebel kommt bei uns kaum vor.
Ihr verstecktes Dasein hat die Karausche allerdings bei einer Gewässersanierung gezeigt. Beim Ablassen entdeckten wir etliche auch kapitale Karauschen. Selbst unser Gewässerwart, der dort am meisten angelt, war absolut erstaunt und meinte er wusste garnicht dass dort noch Karauschen drinn sind 
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Moin,

ich freue mich darüber, dass es hier doch noch Kollegen gibt, die sich dafür interessieren, wie man Karauschen im Bestand erhalten kann.
*
Karauschen sind meine Lieblingsfische !*

Mein Name täuscht, denn ich jage ganz bestimmt keine Karauschen, oder höchstens, um sie oder einige von ihnen in einen geigneten Teich umzusetzen, um auch dort einen festen Stamm entstehen zu lassen.

Im Nordwesten ist auch der Giebel häufiger vertreten als die Karausche, sicherlich gibt es auch Mischformen. Die meisten Karauschen in den Gewässern hier sind in kleinen verkrauteten Regenrückhaltebecken von 600 bis 1000 qm Wasserfläche zu finden. Entweder durch Aussetzen oder Entenflug, wer weiß ?

Wenn Karauschen keine Fressfeinde und genügend Nahrung haben, vermehren sie sich auch gut, können z.T. später entnommen und umgesetzt werden. Aus einem im Sommer trocken gefallenen Teich haben wir vor 2 Jahren aus den wenigen verbliebenen Pfützen rund 150 Karauschen geborgen und in einen sicheren kleinen Teich umgesetzt. Trotz einiger weniger Hechte wird sich dieser Bestand dort stabilisieren.

Würde mich freuen, wenn wir noch mehr über Bestandsdichte und  Neubesatz von Karauschen lesen könnten.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................
*
.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich freue mich darüber, dass es hier doch noch Kollegen gibt, die sich dafür interessieren, wie man Karauschen im Bestand erhalten kann.
> 
> ...


 Schade das du den Fisch nicht senkrecht häst, aber ich meine wahrscheinlich genau diese Tiere wenn ich von verwilderten Goldfischen  schreibe.
Karauschen kenne ich hochrückiger und von der Färbung mehr ins grüne gehend.
Dein Fisch ist bräunlich und kompakt wie Goldfisch oder Giebel.
 Für einen Giebel (Silberkarausche) aber zu dunkel gezeichnet und der Kopf zu groß.


----------



## Ossifischer (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Bei uns gibt es ein Gewässer (0,35ha) mit einen reinen Karauschenbestand . Ab und zu man fängt eine Kreuzung zwischen Karausche und Goldfisch.(weil irgend ein Idiot sein Tümpel leer gemacht hat:r) Aber zu 90% sind es Karauschen und dann kommen "Angler" und fangen sie als Köderfische.


----------



## Amero (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

#h
giebel oder karausche !?!
#c





​


----------



## BERND2000 (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Amero schrieb:


> #h
> 
> giebel oder karausche !?!
> #c​


 
Giebel, aber auch wieder auffallend dunkel.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Also ich glaub schon, dass der von mir gezeigte Fisch eine echte Karausche ist. Das Foto ist etwas unscharf und darum ist die Grundfarbe schlecht zu erkennen.

In dem Regenrückhaltebecken, aus dem der Fisch stammt,  schwimmt kein einziger Goldfisch und hat auch in den letzten Jahren keiner geschwommen. In diesem Teich gibt es nur Karauschen und sehr schön gezeichnete Rotfedern, sonst keine andere Fischart.

Ich denke schon, dass Karauschen auch unterschiedliche Grundfarben haben; das dürfte regional unterschiedlich sein, auch wie der Teich ausgestattet ist, in dem sie schwimmen. Übrigens habe ich in meiner langen Angelzeit (Sportfischerprüfung 1964 |rolleyes ) noch keine Karausche gesehen, die diesen legendären Fleck an der Schwanzwurzel hatte.

Natürlich kann ich einen Giebel von einer Karausche unterscheiden, zumal die Giebel in dieser Gegend relativ silberfarben und damit ziemlich hell sind.

Ich würde mich über weiteren Meinungsaustausch freuen.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Bleizange (9. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ist eben für viele nur ein einer dieser verdammten Weißfische. Wird nicht groß, hat viele Gräten und schmeckt nicht gut. Also findet er wenig Beachtung bzw. wird als lästig empfunden. Zum Glück sehen das einige Angler anders.

Hier mal ein Hinweis für eine bessere Unterscheidung beider Arten. Dazu zählt man die Schuppen auf der Seitenlinie. Die Karausche hat 32-35 und der Giebel 27-31.


----------



## Sneep (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

also ich komme auf 30 Schuppen in der Seitenlinie, demnach ein Giebel. Das ist aber reichlich unsicher, da der Überlappungsbereich sehr groß ist. Um 2 Schuppen verzählt, könnte es auch eine Karausche sein.

Das wichtigste Merkmal, die Rückenflosse ist nicht zu sehen. 

Das mit den Grundfärbungen ist eine sinnlose Diskussion. Ich habe sowohl Karauschen als auch Giebel in den verschiedensten Grundfärbungen erlebt. Scheinbar gibt es von der Karausche lokale Stämme. Dafür spricht auch, das der berühmte Punkt nicht in allen Populationen vorkommt. 

Was bleibt zur Unterscheidung ist das schwarze Bauchfell des Giebels und die Unterschiede in der Rückenflosse. 

Gleichzeitig gibt aber selten einen solchen Artenmischmasch wie bei dem Trio Karpfen, Giebel und Karausche. Gerade bei den großen Karauschen und Giebel der entsprechenden Hitparaden sieht es nicht selten sehr nach Karpfenbeteiligung  aus.

SnEEP


----------



## FoolishFarmer (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Die verfluchte Wiederanbindung sämtlicher Altwasser (zumindest entlang des Rheinsystems) ist eine der Hauptursachen für den Rückgang der Karausche - denn dort wo dann plötzlich alle anderen Arten wieder auftauchen verschwindet die Karausche.
Fataler Weise ist in 90% der Fälle die Fischereibehörde diejenige, die die Wiederanbindung fordert und durchsetzt (nur damit "neue" Angelgewässer entstehen?)...
Und gerade die sollten sich doch eigentlich auskennen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

*Interessante Beiträge!*

Wahrscheinlich hilft es schon, auch wenn das rechtlich umstritten ist (!), größere Karauschen in kleinere Regenrückhaltebecken an den Stadträndern umzusetzen, wenn diese die nötigen Voraussetzungen wie Sauerstoffgehalt und z.B. ph-Wert haben, sehr gute Wasserpflanzenvielfalt aufweisen, nicht schon von Rotaugenschwärmen "durchseucht" sind und auch nicht von irgendwelchen obskuren Schwarzanglern heimgesucht werden.

Dann hat man Zeit und Muße, den Teich zu beobachten und darauf zu hoffen, dass genügend Karauschen-Nachwuchs produziert wird. Das Ergebnis kann man aber auch mit einer Senke mal "zwischendurch" kontrollieren!

Bei mir in meinem kleinen Gartenteich funktioniert das übrigens ganz fabelhaft. Wäre so als Anregung zu verstehen |rolleyes!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Bleizange (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Gleichzeitig gibt aber selten einen solchen Artenmischmasch wie bei dem Trio Karpfen, Giebel und Karausche. Gerade bei den großen Karauschen und Giebel der entsprechenden Hitparaden sieht es nicht selten sehr nach Karpfenbeteiligung aus.
> 
> SnEEP


 
Bastarde unter den Weißfischen ist sowieso ein Thema für sich und soll nicht einmal so selten sein. Gerade große Rotaugen sind da immer so ein Beispiel. Allerdings müsste man den Fisch dann schon von einem Fachmann untersuchen lassen. Aber wer will das schon?

Aber zurück zur Karausche.
Mir ist es auch schleierhaft, warum die Bestände so eingebrochen sind. Dabei gilt sie doch als recht anspruchsloser Fisch, der früher in fast jedem Tümpel anzutreffen war.
Vielleicht spiel hier der Karpfen (Nahrungskonkurrent?) doch eine zu große Rolle.


----------



## CarpDream (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Lass mir nur die Viecher ausm Leib -.-


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



> barbless angler;3070672]Bastarde unter den Weißfischen ist sowieso ein Thema für sich und soll nicht einmal so selten sein. Gerade große Rotaugen sind da immer so ein Beispiel. Allerdings müsste man den Fisch dann schon von einem Fachmann untersuchen lassen. Aber wer will das schon?


Natürlich wissen wir alle, einige aber offensichtlich nicht, dass die Karausche zu den Karpfenähnlichen zählt, also kein Weißfisch ist,  deshalb wird es sicherlich auch Mischlinge geben, denn von Karauschen mit 2 (!) Bartfäden (vom Karpfen)  wird öfter in der Literatur berichtet.

Solche Fischen sollten wir also nicht verbreiten!
*
Beste Grüße
Karauschenjäger
.............................*

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



> =CarpDream;3070675]Lass mir nur die Viecher ausm Leib


Was soll man davon halten - ist klar, der Junge mit 16 ist total verblödet, man kann hoffen oder nicht, der rafft außer Angeln kaum noch was!



.


----------



## CarpDream (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Bastarde unter den Weißfischen ist sowieso ein Thema für sich und soll nicht einmal so selten sein. Gerade große Rotaugen sind da immer so ein Beispiel. Allerdings müsste man den Fisch dann schon von einem Fachmann untersuchen lassen. Aber wer will das schon?
> 
> Aber zurück zur Karausche.
> Mir ist es auch schleierhaft, warum die Bestände so eingebrochen sind. Dabei gilt sie doch als recht anspruchsloser Fisch, der früher in fast jedem Tümpel anzutreffen war.
> Vielleicht spiel hier der Karpfen (Nahrungskonkurrent?) doch eine zu große Rolle.



Also wenn schon stellt die Karausche dem Karpfen einen Nahrungskonkurrent da aber definitv nich andersrum. Die dinger sind so ätzend die kannst du in ner wasserppfütze reinschmeißen oder in nem wassercontainer dene juckts ziemlich wenig. DIe ausbreitung von den Karauuschen ist ist noc ätzender wie alles andere...


----------



## Bleizange (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Natürlich wissen wir alle, einige aber offensichtlich nicht, dass die Karausche zu den Karpfenähnlichen zählt, also kein Weißfisch ist, deshalb wird es sicherlich auch Mischlinge geben, denn von Karauschen mit 2 (!) Bartfäden (vom Karpfen) wird öfter in der Literatur berichtet.
> 
> Solche Fischen sollten wir also nicht verbreiten!
> 
> ...


 

Mir ist schon bewusst wo ich die Karausche einzustufen habe. Wollte damit nur schreiben, dass Bastarde unter den Friedfischen nichts außergewöhnliches darstellen.

Die von dir hier aufgeführten Karauschen mit 2 Bartfäden sind mir zum Glück nur aus der Literatur bekannt und laufen eindeutig unter den Namen Mischling.


----------



## Bleizange (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Also wenn schon stellt die Karausche dem Karpfen einen Nahrungskonkurrent da aber definitv nich andersrum. Die dinger sind so ätzend die kannst du in ner wasserppfütze reinschmeißen oder in nem wassercontainer dene juckts ziemlich wenig. DIe ausbreitung von den Karauuschen ist ist noc ätzender wie alles andere...


 
......... schreibt ein Karpfenfreak.  Mit so einer Äußerung legst du diversen Organisationen einen Elfmeter auf.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

*Das gilt für CarpDream:

Ja ja, solche Mitglieder in Fischereivereinen mit solchen Ansichten brauchten wir, um gegenüber den verschiedenen "Umweltorganisationen" uns richtig darzustellen, das geht überhaupt nicht.*

Deinen Beitrag habe ich an die Moderation gemeldet, damit dort geprüft wird, wieweit Du gegen die Bestimmungen des Anglerboards verstoßen hast. Hier kann  man nicht alles schreiben, was beispielsweise gegen die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen des Umwelt- und Tierschutzes verstösst.



.


----------



## CarpDream (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich sage nur das was ich von einem Gewässerwart gehört habe. Und finde ich garnicht mal so falsch weil es tatsache ist.  Es ist einfach nur so das die Karausche uns einen See "vernichtet" haben. Der see war brütenvoll mit Karpfen. Jedoch hatte ein depp gemeint er muss seine Teich karas da reintuhen. (waren ordentliche brocken) Und wenn du es schaffst einen Karpfen zu fangen ohne davor 15 davon zu fangen dann bist gut. Es war nur ein beispiel wie zäh die die dinger sind. Bei den Krpfen siehst mehr Knochen wie Haut.. Und komischer Weise seit dem die Karas sind drin.. Deshalb kann und werde ich die Karas nie leiden können.


----------



## Locke4865 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Karausche oder Giebel? 
Bild hier 
zum Gewässer es wurde seit ca.1995 nicht mehr bewirtschaftet (früher war es ein Fischzuchtbetrieb hauptsächlich Karpfen)
seit 5 Jahren dient es ausschließlich als DAV Jugendgewässer des Kreises  und wurde in der Zeit nur sparsam mit Karpfen bis ü70 besetzt 
die Jugendangeln finden ca 15 mal zwischen April und Oktober satt


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



> barbless angler;3070700]......... schreibt ein Karpfenfreak.  Mit so einer Äußerung legst du diversen Organisationen einen Elfmeter auf.


Aber einige Schwachmaten werden das nie begreifen....leider!

*(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
....................................*

.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Karausche oder Giebel?
> Bild hier
> zum Gewässer es wurde seit ca.1995 nicht mehr bewirtschaftet (früher war es ein Fischzuchtbetrieb hauptsächlich Karpfen)
> seit 5 Jahren dient es ausschließlich als DAV Jugendgewässer des Kreises und wurde in der Zeit nur sparsam mit Karpfen bis ü70 besetzt
> die Jugendangeln finden ca 15 mal zwischen April und Oktober satt


 
Zu deinem Bild, Giebel


----------



## Bleizange (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Locke4865 schrieb:


> Karausche oder Giebel?
> Bild hier
> zum Gewässer es wurde seit ca.1995 nicht mehr bewirtschaftet (früher war es ein Fischzuchtbetrieb hauptsächlich Karpfen)
> seit 5 Jahren dient es ausschließlich als DAV Jugendgewässer des Kreises und wurde in der Zeit nur sparsam mit Karpfen bis ü70 besetzt
> die Jugendangeln finden ca 15 mal zwischen April und Oktober satt


 
Für mich ein feister Giebel.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Alles kar,

wir können uns sonstwie versuchen, ob das ein  Giebel oder eine Karausche ist, das bringt uns nicht weiter - es geht hier um die KARAUSCHE oder nicht?

Wie können wir ihr wieder auf die Flossen helfen? Ein paar Denkanstösse habe ich ja schon gebeben!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...............................*

.


----------



## BERND2000 (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Bevor ich für 2 Tage verschwinde,
möchte ich bemerken,: toll was hier jetzt schon steht.
(lesen ja viel mehr, als hier schreiben ist auf jedenfall bereits interessanter, als die Texte des VDSV hier zu)
Aber es geht sehrwohl auch um eine Abgrenzung der Arten, da nur wenige Angler einen Unterschiet zwischen Karausche und Giebel machen. Sind dann halt alles Karauschen.!
Karauschen die größer als 30 cm sind, halte ich bereits für verdächtig.
Giebel über 40cm sind aber nicht selten.

(die Fische in den Rekortlisten sind sicherlich alles Giebel, werden jetzt ja auch zusammen geführt.
Das ist so als ob mann Rotfeder und Aland, nur weil viele sie nicht auseinander halten können, zusammen bewerten würde.  Ein Jammer)

Wenn wir beide Arten nicht unterscheiden können, werden wir nur den Giebel weiter verbreiten und den Karauschen den Rest damit geben.


----------



## Darth-Bob (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Natürlich wissen wir alle, einige aber offensichtlich nicht, dass die Karausche zu den Karpfenähnlichen zählt, also kein Weißfisch ist,  deshalb wird es sicherlich auch Mischlinge geben, denn von Karauschen mit 2 (!) Bartfäden (vom Karpfen)  wird öfter in der Literatur berichtet.
> 
> Solche Fischen sollten wir also nicht verbreiten!
> *
> ...



Diese Mischlinge werden auch Steinkarpfen(Karpfen x Karrausche) genannt, die wurden früher für Extreme-Gewässer gereuzt , wie Moorkuhlen.
Heute werden solche Gewässer einfach mit den Bagger zu Karpfengewässern verschandelt.


----------



## ANGELKOLLEGE_ (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

ALSO wir haben im verein ein Gewässer in welches ein Bach einfliest und wenn man am Einfluss angelt auf Köderfische Fängt man fasst nur grosse Karauschen und schleien und Brachsen^


----------



## Karauschenjäger (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



> Zitat: BERND2000;
> Wenn wir beide Arten nicht unterscheiden können, werden wir nur den Giebel weiter verbreiten und den Karauschen den Rest damit geben


Genauso ist das - wir müssen einfach in der Lage sein, Karauschen und Giebel auseinander zu halten.

Und wenn man in einem Gewässer wie bei ANGELKOLLEGE wirklich soviele Karauschen fängt, dann sollten sie mit Unterstützung des Gewässerwartes umgesetzt werden oder benachbarten Vereinen angeboten werden. Die werden sich freuen!

Wir setzen auch schon seit 2 Jahren Tausende von Moderlieschen in verschiedenen Gewässern aus, weil sie auch in das Biotop einer norddeutschen Seenlandschaft gehören.

*Artenvielfalt ist gefragt und nicht, was man in den Kescher ziehen kann!*

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## Darth-Bob (10. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Sprachlich verwende ich den Begriff "Karrausche" öfter als es eine ist, Die Angelkollegen schauen ein immer so komisch an wenn man vom Unterschied Giebel/Karrausche redet und genau diese Ignoranten sind am Verschwinden der Arten Mitschuld.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Naja, das muss doch jeder von uns im Sportfischerlehrgang gelernt haben, dass es Giebel und Karauschen in unseren Gewässern gibt und wie sie unterschieden werden.

Genauso wie man den Döbel vom Aland unterscheiden muss, oder den Schuppenkarpfen vom Spiegelkarpfen, wobei letzteres noch ziemlich einfach ist.

Die Karauschen legen je nach Wassertemperatur und eigenem Körpergewicht im April bis Mai bis zu 300 000 Eier. Diese Eierklumpen werden an Uferpflanzen befestigt, wobei die Fischwinzlinge schon nach drei bis sieben Tage abhängig von der Wassertemperatur schlüpfen.

Allerdings überlebt nur ein Bruchteil der Jungfische das erste Jahr, denn die kleinen Fische haben eine Unmenge von Fressfeinden im und auf dem Wasser.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## Koalabaer (11. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

@all Karauschenfan's

Gibt es mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse,ob es sich bei Karauschen um eine klassische heimische Fischart handelt?

Wikipedia meint:
Während ja der rumänische Ichthyologe Petre Mihai Bănărescu sie für eine Mittel/Osteuropäische Art hielt,gehen andere von einer Einführung aus dem chinesischen Raum aus.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Interessante Frage - 

haben wir hier im Forum überhaupt einen Fischerei-Biologen, der uns erschöpfend Auskunft geben kann?
Die zuständigen Mods halten sich etwas zurück |rolleyes und vielleicht wäre auch hier mal eine Antwort gefragt.

Um das, was der Gesetzgeber von uns als Angler bzw. als Gewässer-Pächter verlangt, nämlich Artenvielfalt in den Flüssen, Seen und Teichen herzustellen, wäre unter anderem die Karausche der Fisch, der dafür sorgen könnte, dass unter der Wasseroberfläche einfach mehr Vielfalt besteht.

Natürlich gehören dazu auch noch Gründling, Schlammpeitzger, Moderlieschen und Bitterling, aber dann müssten Teichmuscheln vorhanden sein.

Interessantes Thema, macht weiter mit!


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................*

.


----------



## TJ. (11. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hi
Nochmal zur genauen Bestimmung ich hab bei uns an einem Bach an einer langsamm fließenden strecke einige Giebel gefangen oder Karauschen? Bin mir da nicht ganz sicher. Bei einem größeren exemplar geh ich von einem Giebel aus aber bei manch anderen bin ich mir nicht sicher.

Das mit dem ersten Flossenstrahl würd mich genauer interessieren und zwar ist der bei der Karausche garnicht verdickt?
Die Rückenflosse des größeren exemplars ist auch ganz klar konkav aber bei einigen kleineren fische ist sie gerade wenn nicht sogar etwas konvex weshalb ich mir hier nicht 100% sicher bin.

Mal sehn villeicht mach ich nachhher mal ein Foto mit aufgestellter Rückenflosse versteht sich.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karauschenjäger (11. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ja, ich denke auch, dass es für alle besser ist, wenn Du einige fängst und gute Bilder machst, damit man sie auch prima sehen kann.

Wenn wirklich soviele Karauschen bei Euch schwimmen und da die Karausche der* Fisch des Jahres 2010* ist, sollte es für Euren Vorstand kein Problem sein, gefangene Karauschen weiter zu geben!

*Er fängt z.Z. keine
Karauschenjäger
............................*

.So sieht ein typisches Karauschengewässer, rund 80 m lang, 10 m breit und nur 1 m tief.


----------



## Bleizange (12. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich habe mir mal die Mühe gemacht und nach Fangbildern von Karauschen im Internet zu suchen. Leider musste ich da feststellen, dass einige der gefangenen Karauschen fast bilderbuchmäßige Giebel waren. Also gibt  doch einen gewissen Nachholebedarf in Sachen Unterscheidung. 

Mit der Ernennung zum Fisch des Jahres 2010 ist vielleicht schon der erste richtige Schritt getan. Da kann man nur hoffen, dass diese Ernennung zu diversen Denkanstößen führt und vielleicht auch die Karausche eine stärke Lobby bekommt, wie es zum Beispiel beim Karpfen der Fall ist. Mir ist schon bewusst, dass diverse Fische von dem eine oder anderen vergöttert werden und andere nur geduldet werden. Dabei sollte doch das Augenmerkt auf die Artenvielfalt gelegt werden. Denn die macht das Angel für mich erst interessant.

Hier wird oft davon geschrieben, dass man bei einem Überangebot von Karauschen dieso doch abgeben sollte. Dies finde ich, wenn es vorher mit Experten absprochen ist, gar nicht so schlecht. Denn "wilder" und unüberlegter Besatz gab es in letzer Zeit zu oft. Deshalb muss auch einwandfrei geklärt werden, warum die Population der Karausche in den letzen Jahre so gelitten hat.


----------



## BERND2000 (12. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @all Karauschenfan's
> 
> Gibt es mittlerweile neue Erkenntnisse,ob es sich bei Karauschen um eine klassische heimische Fischart handelt?
> 
> ...


 
Das mit dem Bestimmen welche Arten wirklich bei uns heimisch sind ist nicht so einfach.
Denn nicht nur die Enten haben bei der Ausbreitung der Arten geholfen, sodern auch der Mensch und das sicherlich seit längeren als nur tausend Jahren.
Man findet in den Büchern teils sich wiedersprechende Antworten hierauf.!
(z. B wird der Wels im Oberlauf des Rheins als historisch heimisch und im selben Buch für den Unterlauf als nicht heimisch eingestuft..Fische der Rheines,1992)
Grudsäzlich veränderten sich die Lebensräume in Folge der Eiszeiten in Nordeuropa immer wieder, so das viele Arten diesen immer wieder neu besiedelt haben und andere immer wieder verschwanden.
Die natürlichen Verbreitungsgrenzen sind deshalb meist die Wasserscheiden der Flußsysteme.
Besoders oft, Donau/Rhein und Elbe/Weser.

Es giebt aber auch einige Aufzeichnungen darüber, was vor etwa 150 Jahren hier in den Gewässern lebte. 
(Das Naturintresse war sicherlich mindestens dem heutigen gleichwertig)
Im Naturwissenschaftlichen Verein zu Bremen, wurde zum Beispiel sehr viel veröfentlicht.  Einiges hiervon wurde auch bereits ins Netz gestellt.
Der Artzt Carl Lohmeyer aus Emden unterscheidet 1907 alle drei Arten(Giebel, Goldfisch, Karausche), Wobei unsicher ist ob seine Informanten die Arten auch unterscheiden konnten.
Karauschen kannten wohl alle, Giebel soll es gegeben haben und Goldfische wurden in Ol (Gruß an Karauschenjäger), gewerblich in 50 Teichen gezüchtet.
(Uebersicht der Fische des untern  Ems-,Weser- und Elbgebiets.
Hatte noch ältere, aber das verleihen ist so eine Sache.


----------



## Koalabaer (12. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

@Karauschenfan's

Verbreitung durch den Menschen?Warum gerade die Karausche...sie hat nicht ansatzweise das Fleischwachstum eines zb.Karpfens...auch kann sie nicht mit den klassischen Goldfischen(des anschauen's wegen mitthalten).Was spricht für eine systematische Verbreitung der Karausche durch den Menschen?

Kommt eigentlich ''NUR''die Robustheit in Frage.Da haben wir allerdings mit der heimischen Schleie einen durchaus zT.besseren Kandidaten zur Auswahl.

Übrigens schön zu sehen,dass sich doch einige für diesen doch so unscheinbar anzusehenden Fisch interessieren.

Ich verbinde gerade wunderschöne Anfänge(meines Anglerlebens)mit diesem Fisch.
Ein total verbutteter Bestand an Friedfischen(darunter Karauschen)bescherte mir erste Erfolge im Angeln.
Ich habe mich immer schon gefreut, wenn ich wieder einen dieser kleinen''Racker''überlisten konnte.

PS: schön, wenn sich hier im Thread,weitere Informationen über diesen wirklich interessanten Fisch finden würden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Darth-Bob (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Karrauschen brauchen nicht vom Menschen eingeführt worden sein, bei einer so robusten Art könnte der Eintrag über Laich am Gefieder endlich mal stimmen.

@ Koalabaer,
Nahrung ändert sich, vieles was heute Unkraut ist, waren früher Kulturpflanzen und eine Karrausche ist mit damaligen Mitteln weiter zu transportieren als andere Fische.


----------



## CarpDream (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Was soll man davon halten - ist klar, der Junge mit 16 ist total verblödet, man kann hoffen oder nicht, der rafft außer Angeln kaum noch was!
> 
> 
> 
> .





Achso, damit kann ich leben..|bla:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



> CarpDream;3070687]Also wenn schon stellt die Karausche dem Karpfen einen Nahrungskonkurrent da aber definitv nich andersrum.* Die dinger sind so ätzend die kannst du in ner wasserppfütze reinschmeißen* oder in nem wassercontainer dene juckts ziemlich wenig. DIe ausbreitung von den Karauuschen ist ist noc ätzender wie alles andere..


Wenn man Sportfischer ist, ist man gleichzeitig auch Naturschützer, hat ein Auge für die Besonderheiten der Natur und natürlich alles, was sich auf oder unter dem Wasser bewegt.

Mit solchen erschreckenden Äußerungen wie von CarpDream spielen wir den selbsternannten Umweltschützern, die nur darauf lauern, wie sie uns Anglern eins auswischen können, geradezu die Argumente in die Hände - Blöd!

Die Karausche ist nicht nur und auch zu Recht der *Fisch des* *Jahres*, wir haben aber auch das *Internationale Jahr der* *Artenvielfalt*, und das gilt insbesondere für unsere Flüsse, Kanäle, Seen, Teiche und Tümpel!

Wir tauschen uns hier ernsthaft über Möglichkeiten aus, der Karausche wieder den Platz zukommen zu lassen, den sie im Biotop haben sollte, und dann so etwas - unglaublich!

*
(Trotzdem) munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................................*

.


----------



## CarpDream (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Karauschenjäger schrieb:


> Wenn man Sportfischer ist, ist man gleichzeitig auch Naturschützer, hat ein Auge für die Besonderheiten der Natur und natürlich alles, was sich auf oder unter dem Wasser bewegt.
> 
> Mit solchen erschreckenden Äußerungen wie von CarpDream spielen wir den selbsternannten Umweltschützern, die nur darauf lauern, wie sie uns Anglern eins auswischen können, geradezu die Argumente in die Hände - Blöd!
> 
> ...




Das war nur ein Beispiel wie zäh sie sind. 
Ich werde und würde sowas mit keinem Fisch machen, aufkeinen fall. Ich habe auch absolut kein Problem wenn du / Ihr eure meinungt vertretet. Jeder kann sein Meinung haben. Denoch kann ich persönlich die Karausche/Giebel nicht als Fisch des Jahres sehn. Weil sie einfach in unserem Gewässer nicht reingehört. Es ist einfach schlimm zu sehen ( Ja sagt ein Karpfenangler) Wenn bei den Karpfen Die knochen schon Raustehen. Klar warscheinlich denken jetzt viele (wenn die karpfen eh so mager sind dann müssten die ja städnig beißen) Tja. bevor du in dem see einen Karpfen fängst hast schon 20 Karas drauf gehabt. hoffntlich kommt bald die entnahmepflicht. 

Dazu Kann ich mehr nichts sagen. Wer ich kein Natürschützer würde ich jeden 30pfünder auf dr gränd schlagen.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich denke, wir können diese unleidliche Geschichte abschließen!

Für mich selbst, obwohl schon 1964 die damals noch gar nicht geforderte Sportfischerprüfung abgelegt, stellte sich von klein auf die Frage, wie kann man mehr für die Artenvielfalt in unseren Gewässern bekommen. Ich habe damals immer mal Gründlinge von einem Wasser zum nächsten geschleppt!

Diese Frage sollte eigentlich unsere Gewässerwarte bewegen, darüber nachzudenken, dass Artenvielfalt in unseren Gewässern unbedingt gefordert ist ....aber vielleicht hilft es auch, wenn wir uns ein wenig Gedanken machen und unsere Meinungen, mehr sind es nicht, weiter geben.

Wir hatten hier einen Tümpel, in dem sehr schön gezeichnete Karauschen schwammen, allerdings soviele, dass sie nicht größer als 15 cm lang waren. Natürlich - jeder weiß, die armen Viecher sind, weil das Nahrungsangebot nicht so groß war und sie soviele waren, *"verbuttet"*. 
Das Problem aller Karauschen, die in winzigen Dorftümpeln ihr freudloses Dasein fristen.

Bevor umgesetzt wurde, die Nachfrage an einen bekannten Fischereibiologen.......würde sie denn in einem neuen nährstoffreicherem Biotop doch noch wachsen.#c

Und jetzt kommts:* JA*, wenn sie nicht so dicht zusammenschwimmen müssen und bekommen genug Nahrung, dann wachsen sie trotz vorheriger Verbuttung unbedingt weiter und erreichen gute Gewichte.

Also, es lohnt schon, auch verbuttete Karauschen (nach Absprache) umzusetzen, denn  sie entwickeln ganz normal weiter.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.......................*

.


----------



## Koalabaer (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Weil sie einfach in unserem Gewässer nicht reingehört.



ich weiß nicht ob die Karausche ein heimischer Fisch ist.

der Karpfen ist es bis auf evtl. wenige Wildkarpfen im Donaubereich ganz sicher nicht.
Und jene gezüchteten Spiegel,Leder,Zeilen etc.schon garnicht!


Gruß Jörg


----------



## BERND2000 (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



CarpDream schrieb:


> Das war nur ein Beispiel wie zäh sie sind.
> Ich werde und würde sowas mit keinem Fisch machen, aufkeinen fall. Ich habe auch absolut kein Problem wenn du / Ihr eure meinungt vertretet. Jeder kann sein Meinung haben. Denoch kann ich persönlich die Karausche/Giebel nicht als Fisch des Jahres sehn. Weil sie einfach in unserem Gewässer nicht reingehört. Es ist einfach schlimm zu sehen ( Ja sagt ein Karpfenangler) Wenn bei den Karpfen Die knochen schon Raustehen. Klar warscheinlich denken jetzt viele (wenn die karpfen eh so mager sind dann müssten die ja städnig beißen) Tja. bevor du in dem see einen Karpfen fängst hast schon 20 Karas drauf gehabt. hoffntlich kommt bald die entnahmepflicht.
> #d#d#d
> wenn du dich schon als Naturschutzer siehst, kannst du die Karpfen ruhig totschlagen!
> ...


----------



## Karauschenjäger (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Die Frage ist berechtigt, ob der Karpfen ein einheimischer Fisch ist, obwohl er schon seit Jahrzehnten (oder einem Jahrhundert) ausgesetzt,( nie ablaicht, darum wird er ja ständig neubesetzt) und z.B. kein Fisch der norddeutschen Tiefebene ist.

Ja, darüber streiten sich bekanntlich die Gelehrten und wir uns hier auch, ob die Karausche biologisch eine größere Daseinberechtigung hätte als jeder Karpfen. Ich habe in meinem 50jährigen Anglerdasein noch keinen kleinen Karpfen gefangen, wohl aber schon einige mit zwei Barteln. Das waren natürlich keine "echten" Karpfen, da hat ein Karpfenmännchen zum richtigen Zeitpunkt mal etwas gestreut.

Übrigens - einige Vereine in unserer Region setzen aus den bekannten Gründen überhaupt keine Karpfen mehr aus, aber das hat andere Ursachen, die nicht zum Thema gehören.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................*

.


----------



## TJ. (13. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

So
Wie schon in meinem vorigen post geschrieben war ich heut moch mal am Bach. Und ich hab Fotos gemacht.

















Sind alles Drei unterschiedliche Fische

Aufgrund des ersten flossenstahls und der Färbung hätt ich auf Giebel getippt. Aber die Rückenflosse verwirrt mich etwas.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ja Thomas, das kann ich verstehen.
Giebel ?, Giebel?, und ...?
 Aah ja, Karauschen scheinen es nicht zu sein, aber sind es Giebel.?
Ich glaube ja, ist das Bauchfell schwarz weißt du es sicher.

zu meiner Schande:
Als ich so alt wie Carpd... war,hatte ich mit 2 Freunden ein eigenes kleines Gewässer.
Dieses hatten wir mit Schleien, Karpfen und unzähligen Goldfischen besetzt, die von uns als Köfis genutzt wurden.
Wenn wir auf unsehren Angelturen durch die Vereinsgewässer etwas neues fanden dann rein damit.
So gelangten auch Karauschen und Giebel in diesen, unsehren Teich.
Nie haben wir aber Jungfische dieser Arten beobachten können.
In der Folge veränderten die Goldfische ihre Körperform und Farbe.
Waren es vorher Goldfische (rot,gelb,schwarz), hatten sie zu nächst einmal unterschiedliche Körperformen und farblich immer mehr Silber.
Nach einigen Jahren sahen eigendlich alle so aus wie die Fische auf deinen Bildern.
Diese Fische hatten ein schwarzes Bauchfell, meist bis 30 cm.
Leider gelangten aber auch einige in andere Gewässer,(Köfis)
und sind da auch bis zu dem letzten Winter gut klar gekommen.
 Wo sie heute überall sein mögen will ich gar nicht wissen.  
#q gez: Depp
(Winter 2010 hat sie wahrscheinlich beseitigt, darum auch keine Bilder)

Giebel:
Bei uns an der Weser kommt der Giebel eigendlich im gesammten Überschwemmungsgebiet vor.
Meist unbemerkt in geringer Stückzahl bewohnt er diese Gewässer in Größen so um 40 cm.
Kippt dieses Gewässer um so das die Weißfische verschwinden, kommt seine große Stunde.
Dann konnte ich mehrmals erleben wie rasant er sich vermehren kann.
zu Tausenden wuchsen die Giebel heran und verschwanden mit dem nächsten Hochwasser wieder um über die Weser neue Gewässer zu besiedeln.
(dazu muß ich aber noch bemerken das Kar +Gi zeitweise ohne Sauerstoff überleben können)
Was mich aber am meisten überraschte war die Tatsache, mit dem Giebeln hatten sich immer auch die Karpfen erfolgreich vermehrt und wuchsen etwas schneller aber nicht in so hoher Stückzahl ab.
Dieses habe ich bis her 3.mal erleben können.

Wenn die Fische nicht beißen, Pilze sammeln.
2010 ist super.:vik:


----------



## BERND2000 (14. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

#hHatte ich vergessen, Fischartenbestimmung.
http://www.fischartenatlas.de 
Recht spanende Sache.



#h|bla:


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

*Moin,

eine spannende Sache hier im Board!*

Wer nicht total wie eine Mumie am Wasser sitzt, den müssen diese Beiträge hier begeistern. Endlich mal Leute an den Tasten, die zwar keine Biologen sind, aber sich einfach für Artenvielfalt und für den Schutz einer einzelnen Fischart stark machen, der Karausche!
Wahrscheinlich hat der Treadersteller BERND2000 auch nicht gedacht, wieviel Beiträge und Klicks es auf diesen Trööt gibt!

Sehr gute Fotos von TJ. , wobei ich denke, dass es sich um Giebel handeln könnte, trotz (leichter) konvexer Rückenflosse.

Und dann so hell, so habe ich noch keine Karausche gesehen! Rechtlich bedenklich ist es sicherlich, Fische von einem Teich in den nächsten, in dem kein einziger Fisch schwimmt, umzusetzen. Aber andererseits wird der Laich auch durch herumstreifende Wasservögel am Gefieder mitgenommen und in andere Gewässer verteilt.

Wenn Goldfische auch noch in diesem Teich ausgesetzt werden, dann sollten sie umgehend wieder heraus gefangen werden. Das gibt dann nur den "Mischmasch", den keiner von uns will und das hat auch nichts mit Artenvielfalt zu tun!
*

Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*.

.


----------



## TJ. (14. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Das Helle kommt auch von dem Blitz aber silbern/braun sind sie schon.
Ich wed wohl einen Öffnen und echt mal nachschauen um was es sich handelt. Die Fische sehen alle so aus und sind im Bach bis ca 30cm zu fangen. Ich bin bis jetzt auch immer von Giebel ausgegangen.

Hab Früher auch bei dem Onkel eines Kumpelz in seinem Waldteich geangelt dort gab es Karauschen und die waren auch alle deutlich dunkler und hatten sogar diesen sagenumwogenen Fleck der deutlich zu sehen war.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ja, genau das ist die Kardinalfrage,

gibt wirklich hinsichtlich der Grundfarbe unterschiedliche regionale Merkmale, das wird ja von einigen Usern hier mit Recht bestritten, oder können wir nur davon ausgehen, dass die innere Bauchhaut schwarz ist, dann ist es ein Giebel, und wenn sie nach Öffnen rosafarben ist, dann ist es eine Karausche ?

Ich habe vor 25 Jahren in Westerdeichstrich bei Büsum (SH) in den dortigen Wehlen auf Karauschen geangelt (Bericht damals mit Bildern in der "Fischwaid). Die Wehle, runde ausgekolkte teiche, waren voll davon! 

Die Fische hatten auch nicht den schwarzen Punkt an der Schwanzwurzel, waren aber beim Öffnen zweifelsfrei als echte Karauschen zu erkennen und waren auch sehr schön abgewachsen und ausgefärbt. Sie sahen aber auch nicht anders aus als die, die ich kürzlich in einem total verkrauteten Regenrückhaltebecken gefischt habe oder die, die schon seit Jahren in meinem Gartenteich schwimmen (ich züchte natürlich auch!)

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
..........................
*
.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (14. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

So, es nieselt und regnet den ganzen Tag, aber ich habe mir doch die Mühe gemacht, aus dem kleinen Teich eines Freundes mal einige Fische heraus zu angeln, natürlich erst mal eine Karausche.

Ich denke mal, das ist eine; ich schätze, dass sie bei ihrer Länge von 18 cm ungefähr 5 Jajhre alt. Der Teich ist gut bewachsen, Wasserpest und Hornkraut, hat jede Menge Wasserinsekten und Schnecken, und deshalb denke ich, dass die Karauschen gut abwachsen.

Hier ist nun das Prachtexemplar und auch eine Rotfeder, die dort schwimmem, und die auch wirklich schön gezeichnet sind.


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
.........................
*
.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Die Verbreitung über Wasservögel halte ich besonders bei der Karausche für sehr realistisch.

In unserem llasklaren Gartenteich (35.000 Liter, ausschließlich mit einer kleinen Anzahl Kois besetzt, die wir alle kennen), tauchten plötzlich Karauschen auf.

Besatz durch Menschen ausgeschlossen, da der Teich bei uns im Garten liegt. Schwimmvogelbesuche können wir an einer Hand abzählen (Blesshuhn). Sehen konnten wir die Karauschen erstmals, als sie knapp Handlänge erreichten und sich endlich trauten mit den Kois im offenen Wasser zu schwimmen.

Vorher versteckten sie sich, wie Koinachwuchs auch, in der dich mit Pflanzen besetzten "Laichzone" und waren nahezu unsichtbar.

Steht es wirklich so schlecht um die Karauschen, oder tarnen sie sich einfach nur perfekt?


----------



## Bleizange (15. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Koalabaer schrieb:


> @Karauschenfan's
> 
> Verbreitung durch den Menschen?Warum gerade die Karausche...sie hat nicht ansatzweise das Fleischwachstum eines zb.Karpfens...auch kann sie nicht mit den klassischen Goldfischen(des anschauen's wegen mitthalten).Was spricht für eine systematische Verbreitung der Karausche durch den Menschen?
> 
> ...


 
In deinen hier aufgeführten Punkten sehe ich die ein oder andere Ursache warum die Karausche keine gute Lobby hat. Als Speise-oder Zierfisch ist sie wenig beliebt. Dabei sollen besonders große Karauschen lecker sein. Hätte ich einen Gartenteich, dann würden dort Karauschen beheimatet sein. Denn ist sie doch eine recht robuste Art. Robust klingt dann aber irgendwie doch widersprüchlich, wenn sich diese Art in letzter Zeit an manchem Ort recht selten macht. Also müssen die Gründe woanders liegen.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (15. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



barbless angler schrieb:


> Hätte ich einen Gartenteich, dann würden dort Karauschen beheimatet sein. *Denn ist sie doch eine recht robuste Art. *Robust klingt dann aber irgendwie doch widersprüchlich, wenn sich diese Art in letzter Zeit an manchem Ort recht selten macht. Also müssen die Gründe woanders liegen.



Vermutlich würdest du ab und an gerne mal deine Fische sehen wollen, was bei Karauschen aber nur selten der Fall sein würde.

Als Zierfische sind sie reichlich fehl am Platz.
Als Sportfische (mangels Größe. Beissfreude und Kampfkraft) auch, ebenso als Speisefisch.

Dass die Karausche so wenig Freunde hat wundert mich nicht. 

Umso stärkereren Schutz benötigt sie.


----------



## Bleizange (15. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

@ Ronny Kohlmann

Meine Worte........


----------



## Karauschenjäger (15. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



> Ronny Kohlmann;
> Dass die Karausche so wenig Freunde hat wundert mich nicht.
> 
> *Umso stärkereren Schutz benötigt sie.*


Ja, das sehe ich auch so, wobei wir uns daran erinnern sollten, dass wir das 

*Internationale Jahr der Biologischen Artenvielfalt* 
haben, egal ob

es uns nun verordnet wurde oder ob wir es herbeigesehnt haben.

Nicht nur für die Gewässerwarte sondern für alle Mitglieder in Angelvereinen, die ein wenig mitdenken, sollte es so etwas wie Verpflichtung sein, unsere Gewässer einfach etwas "lebhafter" zu machen, also auch zu wissen, dass darin Fische schwimmen, die möglicherweise nicht einen so großen fischereilichen Nutzen haben, aber einfach in das Biotop einer solchen Fluss- oder Teichlandschaft gehören.

Zwar ist dieser Grundsatz schon länger gesetzlich gefordert, aber bei uns allen sollte die Einsicht einkehren, wir sollten etwas dafür tun. Und dazu gehört es auch, dass z.B. Gewässerwarte ihre Seen und Teiche dahin überprüfen, ob sie geeignet sind, dass Karauschen dort schwimmen können und nicht zu Nahrungskonkurrenten mit anderen Fischen werden.

Eine Mono-Kultur mit fetten Karpfen, die den Anglern immer wieder aus der Hand glitschen, kann es dann gar nicht geben! (Nicht, wenn ein Gewässer vernünftig bewirtschaftet wird!)


*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*
der natürlich keiner ist!

.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (16. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



> Ronny Kohlmann;3076247]Vermutlich würdest du ab und an gerne mal deine Fische sehen wollen, was bei Karauschen aber nur selten der Fall sein würde.
> 
> Als Zierfische sind sie reichlich fehl am Platz.
> Als Sportfische (mangels Größe. Beissfreude und Kampfkraft) auch, ebenso als Speisefisch.
> ...


Wenn man einen Gartenteich hat, auch wenn er so klein ist wie meiner, nur ein Fassungsvermögen von rund 1 Kubikmeter, dann sind dadrin auch 5 einigermaßen große Karauschen (demnächst werde ich mal eine fotografieren) und ein Schwung kleinere Karauschen, die sich allesamt im kleinen Büschel Hornkraut und der einzigen, kleinen Seerose verkrümelt haben. 

Im Frühjahr, beim Teichputz, werden die kleinen herausgefangen und in ein passendes Gewässer "umgesetzt".

Wer Karauschen in seinem Gartenteich hält, weiss eigentlich, dass sie nur mal an die Oberfläche kommen, wenn sie sich an das Füttern gewöhnt haben. Eigentlich sollten sie sich auch nicht daran gewöhnen, sondern selbst etwas suchen, was aber in einem solchen kleinen Teich trotz guter Bepflanzung schwierig ist.

Ansonsten sehe ich sie auch nur, wenn das Wasser wieder mal "glasklar" ist. Aber bitte nur Karauschen in den Gartenteich und keine Goldfische dazu - Bastarde haben wir schon genug in unseren Gewässern.
*
Karauschenjäger
........................
*der keine mehr jagdt.


----------



## fischschuppe`` (16. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Habe früher auch viele und gute Karauschen gefangen,leider ist das heute nicht mehr so,wollte eigentlich bloss schreiben,das wir die früher immer sauer eingelegt haben,also kann nur sagen sie schmecken,wenn man weiss wie man die verarbeiten muss.Habe auch schon ca.zehn Jahre keine mehr gegessen.Werd ich wohl auch nicht mehr.wäre zu schade wenn man mal eine erwischt.Hoffe das wird nicht das aus für die wunderschöne Karausche.lg


----------



## BERND2000 (16. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Habe heute mal versucht Karauschen zu fangen.
Hat nicht so geklappt,oder wie denkt ihr darüber.?


Für mich sind es keine.
Das sind die verwilderten Goldfische die ich am Anfang gemeint habe.
Oder sind es Giebel.?
Ich werde versuchen, noch Giebel und Karauschen zu beschaffen und einzustellen.
Große Hoffnung habe ich aber nicht.
Diese gezeigten Fische sind am besten mit Würmern zu erbeuten. 
Teig geht garnicht und Made sind sie vorsichtig.
Halten sich bei uns in allerlei Gewässern und sind sau-hart im nehmen.
Auch wenn alle anderen verbutten wachsen die noch und Sauerstoffmangel macht ihnen nicht viel aus.

Wenn Goldfische von Menschen aus einer Unterart des Giebels gezuchtet wurden, dann sollten Reiher und Raubfische diese auffällige Farbe auch zurückzüchten können.
Das Bauchfell hat sich leider zum Teil gelöst ist aber noch gut zu erkennen.
Karauschen sind schlanker und auch hochrückiger.
Giebel, da wird es schwierig, silbrieger und ich meine der Kopf ist auch etwas kleiner.
Wenn also die meisten diese Art mit Karausche meinen, dann sieht es echt übel mit ihr aus.
Könnte mir gut vorstellen, das dann fast alle Bestände nur Fehlbestimmungen sind.
Das währe dann echt Übel. :c
Wenn ich junge Karauschen gesehen habe, hatten sie eigendlich immer den Fleck an der Schwanzwurzel.(3cm)

Ich hoffe das mit den Fotos klappt im Anhang, hatte so meine Probleme damit. :v



Trotz allem, munter bleiben.|wavey:
Wer die Bilder nutzen kann, darf dieses auch, sind von mir.


----------



## BERND2000 (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Giebt es jemanden der ein Bild der Karausche einstellt,
oder einen Goldfisch opfert im zu schauen wie das mit dem Bauchfell bei Goldfischen ist.?
Komme da einfach nicht zu.

Könnte für alle Leser eine Hilfe sein. #6


----------



## Sneep (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo, 

Ich denke auch, dass es mit dem Fang von Karauschen nicht geklappt hat.

Das Tier auf dem Foto ist jedenfalls keine Karausche!

Da sprechen 2 der wichtigsten harten Erkennungsmerkmale dagegen.

Ich zähle entlang der Seitenlinie 29 Schuppen. Das schließt eine Karausche schon aus. 

Diese hat 33-36 Schuppen. 

Es passt aber zum Giebel mit 28-31 Schuppen.

Bei der Karausche ist der 5. oder 6. Strahl der Rückenflosse der längste. Das ist hier sicher nicht der Fall. 

Es gibt einen Streit darüber, ob der Goldfisch vom Giebel oder von einem mit ihm sehr eng verwandten Fisch abstammt, der aber wohl bei uns nicht überlebt hat.

Dieser genetische Unterschied, dürfte  allerdings so gering ausfallen, dass der Goldfisch und der Giebel ausser durch  genetischen Verfahren nicht unterscheidbar sein dürfte.

Die Literatur geht überwiegend davon aus, dass der Goldfisch eine Farbvariante des Giebel ist.

Mir ist auch (außer der Farbe) nichts bekannt, um beide Arten zu unterscheiden. 

Daher spreche ich den Fisch als Giebel (carassius gibelio) an, Karausche schließe ich aus.


snEEP


----------



## Sneep (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

hier ist ein Bild einer Karausche. 

Der Fisch ist ca. 30 cm lang.

Ich habe ihn bei einer E-Befischung in einem Seitenbach der Sandmaas in den Niederlanden gefangen.

Er sieht etwas mitgenommen aus, aber dieser Fisch ist die einzige echte Karausche, die ich in den vergangenen 10 Jahren gefangen habe!

Auf der rechten Körperseite, hat der Fisch gezählt 36 Schuppen in der Seitenlinie. 

Das grenzt ihn eindeutig von einem Giebel ab, dieser hat max 31 Schuppen.

SNEeP


----------



## Sneep (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Habe heute mal versucht Karauschen zu fangen.
> Hat nicht so geklappt,oder wie denkt ihr darüber.?
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo,

konntest du bei dem Fisch eine gezahnte Rückseite des ersten, verhärteten Flossenstrahls  feststellen?

SNEEP


----------



## Karauschenjäger (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Karauschen, ja - sind es nun welche oder nicht, das scheint sich als Kardinalfrage hier zuzuspitzen !

@ sneep: Ich schätze, dass Bernd Dir diese Frage noch beantworten wird, denn in den nächsten Tagen wird er sicherlich noch vermeintliche Karauschen versuchen zu fangen. 
Ich selbst habe das nie überprüft.
*
In dem Klassiker von Dr. Edmund Rehbronn, 24. Aufl. 1981, schreibt er zur Unterscheidung Giebel und Karausche folgendes (was wir z.T. aber auch wissen):*

Ein inneres Merkmal: Das Bauchfell der Karausche ist hell, das des Giebels tiefdunkel gefärbt. 
Äußere Merkmale: Die Schuppenzahl in der Seitenlinie beträgt beträgt bei der Karausche 32 bis 35, beim Giebel 27 bis 31.
Die Rückenlinie ist bei der Karausche gradlinig ansteigend, , der Giebel hat einen Knick im Nacken. Der giebel wird nicht so hochrückig wie die Karausche.
Der obere Rand der Rückenflosse ist bei der Karausche nach aussen gewölbt, beim Giebel im vorderen Teil nach unten durchgebogen, karpfenähnlicher.
Die Schlundknochen sind. Beide Arten sind ohne Barteln. 
Der Giebel hat gröbere Schuppen und Augen, ohne schwarzen Fleck.
Der Giebel ist die Stammform des Goldfisches.

*Soweit der Altmeister.*

Wenn man sich im Buch "Handbuch für den Sportfischer" auf Seite 88 noch die beiden nebeneinander stehenden Farb-Abbildungen der beiden Fische anschaut, dann ist zumindest dort ein sehr großer Unterschied zu erkennen.

Und wo sind sie, die "echten" Karauschenstämme ?


*Munter bleiben 
Karauschenjäger
........................*

.


----------



## Sneep (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

ich denke, die Unterscheidung Karausche - Giebel ist nicht das Problem. 

Das Problem ist der Giebel +X und wie und ob sich Giebel und Goldfisch genetisch unterscheiden

Vorsicht mit Unterscheidungsmerkmalen der ganz weichen Sorte wie größere Schuppen, größere Augen, nicht so hochrückig und Knick im Nacken.

Damit kann ich alles und nichts belegen. 

Diese Unterschiede habe ich schon teilweise zwischen 2  regionalen Vorkommen der gleichen Art.

Das funktioniert noch nicht einmal, wenn beide Arten nebeneinander liegen.

Dann sehe ich noch 2 Kennzeichen mit guter Aussagekraft. Das ist die Rückenflosse und das Bauchfell. 

Das mit Abstand sicherste Merkmal zur Unterscheidung für den Laien ist die Schuppenzahl in der Seitenlinie.

Da gibt es nichts zu deuteln, das kann man zählen, dann ist das  etwas Exaktes. 

Mit 33-36 bei der Karausche und 28-31 liegen die Werte beider Arten weit genug von einander weg um als Unterschied erkannt zu werden. 

Ein Fisch mit 35 Schuppen, ist kein Giebel mehr.

Beim Giebel fangen aber die Probleme an. 

Ist er die Stammform des Goldfisches? 

In allen älteren Büchern wird dies bejaht. 

Dann kann sich ein Goldfisch mit einem Giebel paaren und es bleiben Giebel. Ähnlich wie Spiegelkarpfen und Wildkarpfen.

Dann bleibt auch die Sache mit den Schuppen in der Seitenlinie gültig.

Stimmt aber die neuere Auffassung, dass sich früher unter dem Begriff Giebel mehrere Arten verbargen, von denen eine andere, nicht jedoch unserer heutiger Giebel die  Stammform des Goldfisches ist, dann wird es schwierig.

Wenn dann ein Giebel mit einem Goldfisch paart, ist das streng genommen ein Hybride C.gibelio x C. auratus.

Es vermischen sich dann 2 Arten.

Dann kann ich nicht mehr davon ausgehen, dass dieser Hybride mit den gängigen Schlüsseln bestimmt werden kann.

Dann wird es interessant, zumal Hybriden schon untereinander sehr unterschiedlich sein können.


Sneep


----------



## FoolishFarmer (17. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Und was ist eigentlich ein Goldfisch?!?
Wenn ich bei mir im Ort beim Teichfisch-/ Koihändler durch die Anlage laufe, wird mir schummrig ob der diversen bunten Nicht-Kois: Glotzaugen, Schleierflossen, Dreiecksflossen, rot, gelb, bunt... |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
Die sind zumindest habituell wesentlich weiter vom Giebel entfernt als der "normale" Goldfisch.

Ich find die Diskussion müßig. Unterschied Karausche und Giebel - na klar. Aber wenn ich im Gelände was goldfischartiges fange (egal ob braun oder rot) läuft das im Protokoll unter Giebel.


----------



## BERND2000 (18. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> konntest du bei dem Fisch eine gezahnte Rückseite des ersten, verhärteten Flossenstrahls feststellen?
> 
> SNEEP


 
Ja, der Sägestrahl ist klar vorhanden. ?
Klasse Bild, so kenne ich Karauschen auch.

Gut, die Unterscheidung Giebel/ Karausche ist eigendlich geklärt.
Beim Giebel/Goldfisch wird es sicherlich extrem schwer, ich denke das es sich einfach nur um unterschiedliche Rassen handelt und dann bleibt entweder der erste Eindruck oder besser die genetische Unterscheidung.
Selbst die könnte sich aber dann sicherlich, als außerst schwer oder unmöglich herausstellen.
Darum schließe ich mich FooishFarmer an, sind halt Giebel.

Wie selten die Karausche eigendlich wirklich geworden ist, sollte aber einer Menge Lesern jetzt klargeworden sein.
Ich denke eine ganze Anzahl, sogenannter Karauschenbestände waren und sind keine.
Ich hoffe das hier vielen die Augen geoffnet wurden.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (18. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



> BERND2000;3079112]Ja, der Sägestrahl ist klar vorhanden. ?
> Klasse Bild, so kenne ich Karauschen auch.
> 
> *Wie selten die Karausche eigendlich wirklich geworden is*t, sollte aber einer Menge Lesern jetzt klargeworden sein.
> ...


Und darum meine ich auch, müsste in den einzelnen Bundesländern eine Art Kathaster angelegt werden, um wirklich die letzten Karauschenbestände ausfindig zu machen und zu verzeichnen.

Und jetzt frage ich mich natürlich berechtigt, sinds nun Karauschen oder nur Giebel, die den Vereinen von den Fischzuchten bzw. -händlern als Besatz angeboten werden, wenn denn nun die Karausche als "Fisch des Jahres" bei einigen Vereinen so in Mode gekommen ist?

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## BERND2000 (19. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> #hHatte ich vergessen, Fischartenbestimmung.
> http://www.fischartenatlas.de
> Recht spanende Sache.
> 
> ...


 
Habe noch etwas gefunden,
unten rechts auf der Seite befinden sich die Artbeschreibungen von Giebel und Karausche.

Unter Karausche findet Ihr, *das Karausche und Goldfisch/Giebel sich fruchtbar kreutzen können*.

Dieses war ja auch meine ursprüngliche Befürchtung.

Wenn dies stimmt dann sollten wir uns von der Karausche verabschieden können.
Wir könnten diese Fische dann ja Kiebel nennen.


----------



## TJ. (20. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Wollt nur sagen ich hab mit heute Goldfische gefangen
Hab einige Farbvarianten zur auswahl darunter auch Rückentwickelte also Giebelähnlich. Werd a Mittwoch mal detailierte Bilder einstellen. Goldfisch: Gold, Weis und Rückentwickelt(Braun) und dazu noch meine nicht genau identifizierbare art aus dem Bach. Ich hoff mal dann wird alles etwas klarer. Werd natürlich auch innenansichten auswerten um endgültig klarheit zu bekommen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Sneep (20. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

hört sich für mich nicht danach an, dass es klarer wird, eher im Gegenteil. :q

Ich fürchte es wird verwirrender.



SNEEp


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (21. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Deine Farbigen Giebel könnten nach deiner Farbbeschreibung "Shubunkin" sein!


----------



## TJ. (23. September 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

So nun mal ein bisschen aufklärung.

Im direkten vergleich zwischen Goldfisch und meinem Im Bauch gefangenen Fisch merkte ich sofort, dass der erste strahl der Rückenflosse merklich weicher war. Goldfische  zumindest meine haben ein extrem dicken ersten flossenstrahl ähnlich eines Zahnsochers also durchaus Verletzungsgefahr. Die Rückenflosse der Goldfische war eindeutig Giebel/Karpfenähnlich.

Dann zur analyse des Bauchfells.
Mein Fisch aus dem Bach hatte beim öffnen des Bauchraumes eindeutig ein schwarzes Bauchfell was ihn für mich trotz äußerlicher ungereimtheiten eindeutig als Giebel identifiziert.

Bei den Goldfischen die ich geöffnet habe (5 verschiedene)
bot sich mir immer das selbe bild unabhängig von der äußeren Färbung war das Bauchfell weiss mit ganz kleinen schwarzen punkten.

Also auch hier in meinen Gewässern konnt ich keine Karausche bis jetzt ausfindig machen.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Karauschenjäger (4. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Moin,

aus dem Angelurlaub Norwegen zurückgekehrt, habe ich das spannende Thema "KARAUSCHEN" noch einmal als Lesestoff zurück verfolgt und bin genauso wie *sneep* zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass unsere Bestandsanalyse verwirrender denn je geworden ist.

Ich selbst weiß mittlerweile nicht mehr, sinds nun Giebel oder die vielumworbene Karausche, die in einigen Vereinsgewässern hier im Norden schwimmt und sich hoffentlich in bälde gut vermehrt? 

Ich werde wohl eine von meinen Fischen im Gartenteich "massakrieren" müssen, um zu sehen, welche Farbe das Bauchfell hat.

Dann entsteht noch die die Frage, ob die Karauschen in den Wehlen von Westerdeichstrich bei Büsum (SH) wirklich Karauschen sind oder sinds "nur" Giebel?

Vielleicht kann sich mal ein ein Anglerkollege aus der Ecke äußern?!

Fragen über Fragen - das Thema scheint noch nicht beendet zu sein! #d

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Sneep (5. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

ich denke es geht in erster Linie um die Karausche und darum, deren Bestände abzuschätzen. 

Daher interessieren Giebel und Co. nur in 2. Linie.

Wann ist es also eindeutig eine Karausche und wann nicht?

Ich gehe von "Naturfarbenen Varianten" aus und davon, dass das Gesamtbild Giebel, Karausche oder Karpfen ergibt.

Dann sind Fische mit folgenden  Kennzeichen sicher als Karausche anzusprechen:

1.) Der Fisch hat den schwarzen Fleck auf der Schwanzwurzel
oder
2.) Der Fisch hat eine deutlich nach außen gewölbte Rückenflosse mit weichem 1. Strahl ohne Zahnung.

Es ist sicher *keine* Karausche wenn, 

1.) Der Fisch ein schwarzes Bauchfell hat.
2.) Der Fisch Barteln hat (auch keine Ansätze)

Es fallen dann u.U. einige Karauschen durch das Sieb, aber die  Fische, die eines der beiden Kriterien erfüllen, sind dann aber sicher Karauschen.

Dann wird es aber mit den Hybriden von Karausche, Giebel und Goldfisch etwas "unübersichtlich".

Dann hilft es vermutlich nicht einmal mehr die Schuppen und Flossenstrahlen auszuzählen. 

Das ist dann eine Gleichung mit 3 Unbekannten. 
Wieviel Schuppen hat dann ein Goldfisch-Giebel Hybrid? Soviel wie eine Karausche? 

Ironischerweise ist gerade das Merkmal, über dass nicht einmal alle Karauschen verfügen, nämlich der schwarze Schwanzfleck, das sicherste Erkennungszeichen.

 Mit dem fehlenden schwarzen Bauchfell, kann man wohl den Giebel ausschließen, aber wohl nicht alle Goldfische.

Bei einer Lieferung von Karauschen, rate ich dazu, einen verletzten oder toten Fisch aus der Lieferung zu untersuchen.
 Notfalls töte ich einen.
Falls er ein schwarzes Bauchfell hat, wird  die Lieferung nicht angenommen.

Ja, so etwas kommt dabei raus, wenn man die Natur machen lässt.
Unordnung, wohin man schaut.

sneep


----------



## BERND2000 (7. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Bei einer Lieferung von Karauschen, rate ich dazu, einen verletzten oder toten Fisch aus der Lieferung zu untersuchen.
Notfalls töte ich einen.
Falls er ein schwarzes Bauchfell hat, wird die Lieferung nicht angenommen.

sneep[/QUOTE]






Herbstzeit ist Besatzzeit, bitte beachten wenn ihr Karauschen bestellt habt. 




Ich habe mich hier lange nicht gemeldet weil ich eigendlich auch nicht so recht weiter weiß.
Befor ich die Frage eingestellt habe dachte ich, dass es vielleicht nur bei uns im Raum Bremen kau m mehr Karauschen giebt.
In den Bestandskarten der Bundesländer idt sie ja Flächendeckend dargestellt.
Nun denke ich aber, dass is sich meist um Fehlbestimmungen handelt.
Sneep schrieb er habe in 10 Jahren nur eine Karausche gesehen!
Da kann ich mich nur anschließen, wenn ich Besatzfische abrechne.
Wir haben vor Jahren einige Gewässer besetzt!
Da waren die Verschiedensten Gewässer bei, teilweise ohne andere Fische mal sehen was daraus geworden ist.
Hoffe sie noch mal abfischen zu können, da ich jetzt auch wirklich neugierig geworden bin.
Viel Hoffnung habe ich aber nach dem letzten Winter nicht.
Da mache ich mir schon mehr Hoffnung in Gewässern in denen seit Jahren keine Fische mehr besetzt wurden.

Die Karauschen scheinen aber auch weiter in verschiedene Stämme einzuteiln zu sein.
Das Erscheinungsbild welches Sneep eingestell hat, gab es früher auch bei uns. (Bremen).

Besatzfische der Firma Röhnforelle, sahen etwas anders aus sind aber zweifelsfrei Karauschen.(Die haben wir im Moment auch noch)
Für eine Ausstellung beschaffte ich mir Karauschen über einen Zierfischgroßhändler, auch wieder etwas anders.

Ich denke mittlerweile, die eigendlich heimische Karausche ist nicht bedroht sondern fast verschollen.
Schaut euch nur mal um, überall sind Bilder des Giebels als Karausche eingestellt.
Biginnt also ein Neuling mit der Fischerei, wird er durch diese falschen Bilder jeden Giebel als Karausche ansehen.
Zu den Bildern, die findet ihr überall, Blinker,Fisch und Fang, Fischbestimmung bei Askari oder auch in Büchern.
Der einfachste Weg der Karausche zu helfen ist also auf diese "Falschen Bilder" hinzuweisen, damit die Masse ersteinmal erkennt wie eine Karausche ausschaut.#h

Dann werden wir sehen wie die Bestände wirklich sind!

Woran der Bestandsrückgang nun wirklich liegt und was dagegen getan werden kann, ist ja wohl bisher nicht wirklich klar geworden.
Jetzt wie wild Karauschen auszusetzen, wird solange dieses nicht geklärt ist, nichts bringen.

Mögliche Antworten:

Die Karausche wird von anderen Arten, dem Karpfen oder Giebel
verdrängt.

Der Giebel übernimt die ökologische Nische der Karausche, da er besser angepasst ist.

Die Karausche der Goldfisch und der Giebel verschmelzen zu einener einzigen Art.
Richtig heißt es dann, Carassius Carassius + Carassius auratus gibelio + Carassus auratus auratus verschmelzen zu einer einzigen Art.
Das mal um zu zeigen wie dicht die Arten zueinander stehen.
( meine Meinung)

Krankheiten wurden eingeschleppt gegen die Karauschen kaum Imunität besitzen.
Spätestens mit den blöden Kois sollten wir alle Krankheiten Asiens auch mit importieren.
K-Herpes wird da erst der Anfang gewesen sein.
Koi in den Gartenteich, Kescher oder Stiefel in den Teich und ab zum Angeln!
Wer will schon einen Farbkarpfen oder Deutschen Koi, ne ne..
Aber schmecken tun sie doch alle gleich.
Dieser Handel gehört eingeschränkt.!!!
(denkt an den Edelkrebs)

Der Lebensraum (Habitat) den Karauschen benötigen wird immer seltener. 
(verkrautete klare Gewässer)

Da giebt es sicher noch mehr.....
und da können auch mehrere Ursachen zusammen kommen.


----------



## BERND2000 (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

#v:b#vHabe noch etwas gefunden.
Spitzenseite, besser geht es nicht.
Alles über Goldfische!
Geschichte, Stambaum, einfach alles.#r#rhttp://goldfische.kaltwasseraquaristik.de

Da hat sich der Autor echt, eine Mordsarbeit gemacht!
Ich sage mal, beispielhaft.

Ist auch eine Menge über Karauschen dabei, nur wirklich klar sehe ich immer noch nicht, was mit den Karauschen los ist.

Karauschen / Giebel und Goldfisch kann man wohl unterscheiden!

Aber die Unterscheidung, Giebel und verwilderte Goldfische da muß ich passen.

Sneep hat recht, es wird nicht klarer.#c


Habe ich gefunden, als ich mir Bilder der Karauschen angesehen habe die so als Rekorde gemeldet wurden.

Nur Karauschen fand ich nicht so viel.
Habe mal einige wegen abgebildeter Giebel angemailt,
sind aber angeblich Karauschen.#q
Ich denke, mehr als die Hälfte der Bilder sind falsch!
Auf den Verbreitungskarten taucht die Karausche auch öfter wie der Giebel auf.
Diese Vorkommen sollten mal überprüft werden!
Ich denke dann brechen die Bestände schlagartig ein.

Was mir aber aufgefallen ist, die Abbildungen der immer wieder geschmähten Verbände stimmen.
Anders ist es bei Foren und Zeitschriften, da ist einiges falsch eingestellt. (fast alles)

Wenn jeder Leser nur einen anmailt.....
                              sollte das mehr zum Schutz der Karauschen beitragen als alles andere.#h


----------



## Darth-Bob (8. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich glaube kaum das die Masse der Fischfänger Karauschen von Giebeln unterscheiden kann/will, seht mal wie wenig Güstern gefangen werden, gelten einfach als Brassen.
Und dieses Unwissen nutzen einige Händler schamlos aus, aber der Großteil wird wohl von Zierteichbesitzern in fremde Gewässer gesetzt. Diese Leute glauben auch noch etwas gutes zu tun, sind ja seltene Karauschen |kopfkrat


----------



## Sneep (9. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Karauschen / Giebel und Goldfisch kann man wohl unterscheiden!
> 
> Aber die Unterscheidung, Giebel und verwilderte Goldfische da muß ich passen.



Hallo,

wir sollten noch einmal auf einen Beitrag von TJ zurückkommen. 
Seine Giebel hatten das schwarze Bauchfell, die Goldfische nicht.
Diese hatten ein weißes Bauchfell mit schwarzen Punkten. 

Das ist im Moment der einzige Unterschied den ich kenne. 

Kann denn jemand diese Beobachtung bestätigen?

Dann hätten wir die 3 Arten unterscheidbar.

Dann wäre alles, was wie Giebel aussieht (Rückenflosse), aber das schwarze Bauchfell nicht hat ein Goldfisch.

Die Frage ist nur, ist das immer so und waren die Goldfische auch tatsächlich Goldfische? 

Mittlerweile gibt es ja alles Mögliche in einer Goldversion.

sneep


----------



## Karauschenjäger (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



> Kann denn jemand diese Beobachtung bestätigen?
> Dann hätten wir die 3 Arten unterscheidbar.
> 
> Dann wäre alles, was wie Giebel aussieht (Rückenflosse), aber das schwarze Bauchfell nicht hat ein Goldfisch.
> ...


Tscha,

die Fragen sind bekanntermaßen immer noch nicht beantwortet, und ich geb es gerne zu, ich scheue mich ein wenig, meinen wenigen in meinem Gartenteich verbliebenen Karauschen oder sinds Giebel den Bauch aufzuschlitzen und zu ergründen, ob es dunkel oder hell ist ist - ich fürchte, es ist hell!

Dann entsteht einfach hier die Frage, weil es bekanntlich modern ist, den "Fisch des Jahres 2010" auch in seinen Fischereigewässern zu haben, ob schon mal jemand der Gewässerwarte eine Bestellung auf Karauschen gemacht hat, die sich dann doch als Giebel heraus gestellt hat ???!

Nichts gegen Giebel, um Himmels willen, aber sie sind nun doch keine Karauschen!

*Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
........................*

der keine mehr jagt!


----------



## carphunter1678 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

ich habe mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen aber was habt ihr den mit den karauschen in dem teich den mein vater gepachtet hatsind so viele karauschen (KEINE GIEBEL )das ich kaum noch mit wurm nach aal angeln kann ne zeitlang haben wir sogar welche verschenkt beim letzden aalansitz im august haben 54 karauschen in 3 stunden gefangen soll heißen ich merke nichts von weniger karauschen#c


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Dann freu dich doch!
Du kannst auch dein Taschengeld aufbesser, da sollte es genug Abnehmer für geben.
Wenn ich entscheiden müßte was ich leichter bei uns fangen kann, würde die Karausche so ziemlich das schwerste sein.
Ich wüsste kaum wo ich es noch versuchen könnte.
(Besatzgewässer mal außen vor)


----------



## Gardenfly (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



carphunter1678 schrieb:


> ich habe mir zwar nicht alles durchgelesen aber was habt ihr den mit den karauschen in dem teich den mein vater gepachtet hatsind so viele karauschen (KEINE GIEBEL )das ich kaum noch mit wurm nach aal angeln kann ne zeitlang haben wir sogar welche verschenkt beim letzden aalansitz im august haben 54 karauschen in 3 stunden gefangen soll heißen ich merke nichts von weniger karauschen#c



Die nehme ich sofort, bei uns ist fast alles mit Karpfen verseucht.


----------



## Karauschenjäger (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Echte Karauschen (?) - kaum zu glauben und ich denke, da werden sich etliche Gewässerwarte in Deinem Bereich die Hände reiben.

Schließlich ist die (echte) Karausche der Fisch des Jahres 2010 und wir haben uns hier im Threat ja schon ereifert (im positiven Sinne), ob wir nun Karauschen in unseren Gewässern haben oder ob es womöglich (verkleidete) Giebel sind.

Jeder Gewässerwart ist angehalten, nach den jeweiligen Landes-Fischereigesetzen für Artenvielfalt in seinen Gewässern zu sorgen - das wäre doch die Gelegenheit!

.


----------



## Poppelsdorfer (1. März 2011)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Stimmt eigentlich - 
aber viele Gewässerwarte denken nur daran, dass sie durch möglichst fette Karpfen ihre Angler an den Teichen zufrieden stellen können, auch wenn die Fische nach Foto und Gewicht wieder zurück gesetzt werden


----------



## Haggard (19. April 2011)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich bin so froh , denn ich werde diese Woche noch Karauschen (zwischen 7 und 10cm / keine Giebel)  für meinen Weiher bekommen.Ich muß für 50 St. 21.-€ bezahlen.


----------



## Namenloser (7. Juli 2011)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich hab mal ne frage an euch, und zwar hab ich bisher in meiner gesammten angler zeit nur 3 karauschen die eindeutig bestimmt werden konnten  in der lippe gefangen. Aber da war NIE eine bei die keine narben zerflederte flossen oder ähnliches hatte. Wie ist das bei euch.


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (14. September 2012)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich bin durch zufall beim Pilze sammeln auf ein altes Klährwerk gestoßen in den alten Becken sind genau die Arten enthalten die ihr vermisst Karausche,Moderlieschen nur diese beiden Arten sind dort vertreten. Keine Ahnung wie die dort hingekommen sind markellose Fische mit großem Hunger ich nehme immer ein paar alte Brötchen mit wenn ich dort hin gehe.


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Habe nun im letzten Jahr, versucht bei uns noch Karauschen zu finden.
Dies mal, mit dem E-Gerät die Kleinstgewässer im Überflutungsgebiet.
Giebel\Goldfisch in einigen Gewässern, Karausche keine.
Bitterlinge, Steinbeißer und Moderlieschen  reichlich.

Also verschwunden, auch dort wo sie vor 25 Jahren noch vorhanden war.


----------



## schumi9 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hei Bernd,

auch wenn es nun schon 11/12 Jahre her ist...in der Aue hab ich meine bisher größten Karauschen gefangen. Die genaue Strecke weiß ich nun auch nicht mehr, Kumpel in Sulingen hatte mich eingeladen. 48-54 cm ich hab gestaunt, weil ich die bisher nur in KöfiGröße kannte. Die ansitzenden Angler gingen gezielt darauf, also waren das keine Einzelfänge. 
Gruß vom schumi


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Bei der Größe mag ich kaum glauben das es eine Karausche war.
Meinst Du nicht das es eher ein Giebel gewesen sein könnte ?
:m


Sollten es Karauschen gewesen sein, her mit einem Bild.
(Hab so etwas noch nie gesehen, wohl so selten wie ein 30kg Hecht)

Wenn es Giebel waren, passen sie immer noch gut zu der Karauschen Bildern der Fisch-Hitparade.http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/24-karausche.html
Auf Platz 14, das ist eine Karausche.

Darum geht es mir eben, Karauschen werden meist falsch bestimmt.
Auch bei uns werden viele gefangen, nur sind es eben keine.
In der Folge merkt auch kaum einer, das die Art möglichweise verschwindet.
Das ist zwar einerseits wichtig, aber für Angler und Gewässer möglichweise nicht.
Der perfekte Ersatz ist ja vorhanden.


----------



## schumi9 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Tja Bernd,

ich beiß mich immer öfter in den Allerwertesten, weil ich nicht alles per Foto festhalte...und wenn sinds die "falschen" Sachen die ich knipse.
Da ich hier in Sachsen-Anhalt ganz gut versorgt bin mit dem Erscheinungsbild und Spielarten der Giebel, war und bin ich mir immer noch sicher das es Karauschen waren. Leider ist mein Kumpel nicht mehr bei den Anglern, würde den sonst mal losschicken. Damals hatte ich mich zwar gefreut über die Größe gerade bei Karausche, war mir aber nicht bewußt das es geradezu Rekordfische waren. Nur sollten doch bei solchen Brummern durchaus auch Nachkommen zu finden sein...wobei hier in unseren Gewässern dann alles "vergiebelt".
Gruß vom schumi


----------



## Sneep (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

eines der Probleme die die Karausche hat, ist der Umstand, dass sie mit anderen Cypriniden Hybriden bildet.
D.h. die Nachkommen sind immer weniger Karauschen.

Wenn man sich die Bilder in der Fisch Hitparade anschaut, erkennt man das.

Dort sind reinrassige Karauschen absolut in der Minderheit.

Gerade in den oberen Platzierungen findet man haufenweise Karpfenhybriden. Daneben gibt es hier alle möglichen Kombinationen zu bewundern, darunter Hybriden mit dem Goldfisch (z.T. vom Schleierschwanz), dem Giebel und dem Karpfen. Häufig sind auch reinrassige Giebel.

Reinrassige Karauschen sind in der Karauschen-Hitparade eine kleine Minderheit!

Bei vielen Fischen ist es nicht möglich die Art zu bestimmen da viele harte Merkmale abgedeckt sind.
Gut sichtbar ist aber oft die Schwanzflosse. Bei Fisch Nummer 14 sieht man wie eine Karauschen-Schwanzflosse aussehen muss. 

Sie endet hinten fast gerade und ist nur ganz minimal eingekerbt. Das ist bei fast allen gezeigten "Karauschen" nicht der Fall. Somit sind das keine.

Häufig ist die Rückenflosse nicht ausgewölbt oder der verhärtete 1. Strahl der Rückenflosse ist sichtbar. Das sind auch keine.

Fische  mit überlangen Flossen sind verwilderte Goldfische oder deren Hybriden, sicher aber auch keine Karauschen.

Da bleibt nicht mehr viele übrig.

Die einzige 100% Karausche ist die Nummer 14.

SnEeP


----------



## tesselata (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich habe mir zum Vergleich mal die Giebel angesehn.
mannmannmann, da bleibt manchmal echt nur das Schuppenzählen...|bigeyes

O.T. am Rande: Da sind aber wiklich teilweise gruselige Photos dabei, als Beispiel nenne ich einmal die Karausche in der Badewanne#d


----------



## Karpfenchamp (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß auch nicht, warum so viele Vereine Giebel setzen. Etwa nur weil sie günstig sind? Karauschen finde ich auch viel schöner. Die Hitparade ist ein echter Skandal. Die ersten 13 Plätze sind erstmal ganz klar keine. Allerdings ist mir die Nummer 22 aufgefallen. Das sieht auch verdammt nach Karausche aus. Und so stark ist die Schwanzflosse dort auch nicht eingekerbt. Ich habe versucht die Schuppen zu zählen. Kann man leider nicht genau aber ich würde sagen, dass es mehr als 32 sind. Deshalb könnte es auch eine sein. Was meint ihr? Auch die Nummer 31 sieht noch ganz gut aus. 

Eine Frechtheit finde ich die Nummern 11 und 40. Solche Fische überhaupt einzusenden.


----------



## Koalabaer (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Solche Fische überhaupt einzusenden.



Möchte diesen Leuten wirklich keinen Betrug vorwerfen! Hier fehlt wirklich Aufklärungsbedarf!
Schön zu sehen, dass es hier(Anglerboard) wirklich Freunde dieser bedrohten Art gibt.

Sollte Petrus mich zu einer letzten Angeltour einladen...es wäre ein stippen auf Karausche. 


Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sneep (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

  ich unterstelle weder den Einsendern der Fische noch den Verantwortlichen der Hitparade eine unlautere Absicht.

  Der Bereich Giebel-Karausche-wilder Goldfisch ist hochkomplex und die saubere Bestimmung selbst für Biologen nicht immer einfach. Der durchschnittliche Angler ist mit der Bestimmung absolut überfordert.

  Dazu kommt, dass z. B. in meiner Region von Anglern nie zwischen Karausche und Giebel unterschieden wurde.
  Beide Arten wurden als Karausche bezeichnet.

  Die Fische Nr. 22 und 31 der Karauschenhitparade sind eindeutig auch Karauschen.

  Wenn von Vereinen Giebel statt Karauschen besetzt werden, kann das mehrere Gründe haben.

  -Es sind keine Karauschen lieferbar.
  -Giebel sind preiswerter.
  -der Unterschied ist nicht bekannt.
  -Die Karausche ist ein Spezialist für Verlandungsgewässer und sie verträgt keine Konkurenz durch andere Cypriniden, speziel durch Karpfen.
-Giebel sind bezüglich des Gewässers anspruchsloser.

  Häufig werden auch Giebel anstatt der bestellten Karauschen geliefert. Auch von den Fischzüchtern kennt nicht jeder den Unterschied. 
Der Züchter kann aber fast immer davon ausgehen, dass der Abnehmer den Unterschied nicht erkennt.:q

  Ich habe bei zahlreichen E-Fischen in den vergangenen 20 Jahren nur 2 echte Karauschen gesehen. Beide Fische stammten aus Gräben in den Niederlanden und beide Tiere wiesen sehr große Schuppenverluste auf.


  sNEEP


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Karpfenchamp schrieb:


> Eine Frechtheit finde ich die Nummern 11 und 40. Solche Fische überhaupt einzusenden.


 
Na ja, die Unterscheidung Giebel und Karausche ist ja noch relativ einfach.

Bei einem dunkel gefärbten Goldfisch und einem Giebel wird es ungleich schwerer.
(Die sind ähnlich dicht verwand wie ein gemeiner deutscher Karpfen und ein naturfarbiger Koi.)


Wenn da natürlich Farbe ins Spiel kommt wohl recht einfach, aber das ist eben oft nicht der Fall.
Früher erlebte ich Giebel oft gemeinsam neben der Karausche in einem Gewässer.
Die Giebel waren silbern wie Rotaugen und hatten einen sehr kleinen abgesetzten Kopfbereich.
Heute finde ich weder solche Giebel, noch die Karausche dort.
Was ich dort finde, bräunliche Giebel mit größeren, weniger abgesetzten Köpfen.
Stellt sich mir die Frage, sind es Goldfische, oder haben sich Giebel und/oder Karausche da mit eingebracht.

Als wir als Kinder diese getrennten Karauschen und Giebel zu eindeutigen Goldfischen (ca .20% bunt) setzten, verschwanden die Farben beim Nachwuchs und einige wurden auffallend hochrückig.
Reine Giebel oder Karauschen entstanden aber auch nicht mehr.

Das Fischbesatz und das verschwinden von Kleingewässer zum Rückgang der Karausche beiträgt mag ja stimmen.
Aber das kann nicht de wahre Grund sein, solche Probleme hat sie ja nicht überall.
Ich denke wer das als den Grund betrachtet macht es sich zu leicht.
Die Karausche mag ein Spezialist für gealterte Gewässer sein.
Der reine Giebel ist sicher ein Spezialist für Gewässer wo kaum ein Fisch mehr überleben kann, dann kommt er in Massen auf und verbreitet sich bei Hochwasser. 
Bis zur nächsten Möglichkeit führt er dann wieder ein Schattendasein im neuen Gewässer und wächst, bis er beim nächsten Fischsterben zum Zug kommt.
(Wer sich lediglich klont, kann sich halt schlecht anpassen)

Das Goldfische ähnlich robust sind, sollte Gartenteichbesitzern klar sein.
Alles was Giebel und Karausche können, können die wohl auch.
Die aber sind zweigeschlechtlich und passen sich so auch viel besser und schneller an.
Das Goldfische sich aber auch gegen über anderen Arten behaupten, sehen wir ebenfalls in jedem Gartenteich. 
Da wird kaum Platz bleiben für Giebel und Karausche, wenn sie sich nicht sogar mit Ihnen zu etwas neuem vermengt haben.

Es wäre eigentlich an der Zeit das mal genetisch zu untersuchen.
Sollten sie sich wirklich vermischen, ist es wohl Zeit und Geldverschwendung die echte Karausche erhalten zu wollen.
Gegen eine solche Veränderung kann man sich nicht stemmen, wenn sie begonnen hat.
Witzig wäre es dann aber schon, denn dann hätten alle recht, die sie noch nie unterschieden haben.

Schmecken tun sie im Übrigen alle.|supergri


----------



## Karpfenchamp (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ihr habt schon Recht. Aber ihr müsst mir in dem Fall auch Recht geben, wenn ich sage, dass die Nummern 11 und 40 so klare Fälle sind, dass sie von wirklich jedem staatlich geprüften Angler nicht als Karausche identifiziert werden sollten.

Ich hatte auch mal eine echte Karausche im Gartenteich. Die war bei einem Fischhändler übriggeblieben. Die habe ich mir dann mitgenommen. Die war nur etwa 10cm lang und schwamm echt lange bei uns im Teich. Ein Riese ist sie leider nie geworden. Sie hat eher ein Schattendasein geführt und war eigentlich nie zu sehen. Zweimal habe ich sie trotzdem ausversehen gefangen und war jedes Mal erstaunt, dass sie immer noch da war.


----------



## nikobellic1887 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Also ich weiß nicht wo ihr lebt, aber ich komme aus der Nähe von Kiel, genau gesagt Preetz. etwas außerhalb der Stadt gibts einen Teich, den wir "Russen-Teich" nennen. Der wurde früher von einem Bauern bewirtschaftet & vegetiert nun seit etlichen Jahren vor sich hin. Früher war es ein Karpfenteich. Doch da keine Karpfen nachgesetzt werden & die Osteuropäischen Freunde dort ihr Mittagessen täglich versuchen zu fangen gibts da nur noch wenige Karpfen, aber es WIMMELT von Schleien & Karauschen. JA KARAUSCHEN, es sind keine Giebel, hatte vor 2 Wochen einen Test gemacht & mich mal 3h da hingesetzt, mit ner kleinen Posenrute & als Köder Made/Wurm, ich hatte 23 Fische am Ende von denen ca 12 Karauschen waren, der Rest Rotaugen/Rotfedern & 3 Schleien. Eine Karausche habe ich entnommen, den Rest released. So, bei all diesen Karauschen waren min. 33 Schuppen vorhanden, längs der Linie & um es entgültig für mich zu beweisen habe ich die eine entnommene aufgeschnitten. Das Bauchfell war auch typisch für Karausche. Die Schleien hatten eine Größe von 35-52cm & die Karauschen 20-40cm.

FAZIT: Als kleines Kind habe ich da schon auf anhieb Karauschen gefangen & das ist mittlerweile auch 15 Jahre her. Trotz der Großen Population der Osteuropäer, täglich ist der Bestand immer noch stabil, habe auch schon etliche Karauschen über die Jahre in die umliegenden Gewässer umgesetzt. Im Lanker See kommen sie in bestimmten Buchten auch regelmäßig vor, im Kirchsee sowieso. Um ehrlich zu sein habe ich hier auch noch nie einen Giebel/Karpfen/whatever Hybrid gesehen. Anscheinend habens euch die Gewässerwarte selbst versaut, mit gezieltem "Karauschen" besatz, die eigentlich keine waren.

MFG#6


----------



## Sneep (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo

Glückwunsch zu den schönen Karauschen und dem cleveren Gewässerwart.

Was sagt das aber über die Situation der Karausche aus. 

Relativ wenig. 
Die Bestände entwickeln sich nicht überall gleich.
Der Schneider ist in NRW eine absolute Rarität, 5 km weiter in Rheinland-Pfalz gibt es den wie Unkraut.
Der Hasel war vor etlichen Jahren in NRW ganzjährig gesperrt und auf der roten Liste, bei uns aber die zweithäufigste Art.

Von solchen Lichtblicken, vor allem im Norden und Osten des Landes abgesehen, ist der Karauschenbestand in weiten Teilen vollständig erloschen.
Es hat nur noch keiner gemerkt.

SneeP


----------



## nikobellic1887 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Das große Problem ist einfach, dass sich der Bestand auch nie wieder erholen wird, wenn es bei euch die Giebel-Karauschen in solchen Massen gibt ... egal wieoft ihr welche in die von denen bevölkerten Gewässer umsetzt, es wird sich im endeffekt immer am ende vermischen..


----------



## Sneep (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

Verstehe ich dich richtig, bei euch gibt es die Karausche noch weil die Gewässerwarte auf den Besatz mit Giebeln verzichtet haben, während im Westen und Süden durch Besatzfehler Giebel in die Gewässer gelangten?
Dann musste es aber einen deutlichen Unterschied bei den Gewässerwarten in verschiedenen Teilen Deutschlands geben.|supergri

Ich will aber nicht ausschließen, dass der Umstand, dass sie mal Fisch des Jahres war ihr sehr geschadet hat. Damals waren Karauschen ausverkauft und stattdessen wurden oft Giebel geliefert. Teilweise in betrügerischer Absicht, teils weil die Züchter es auch nicht besser wussten.
Selbst wenn es Karauschen waren bringt deren Besatz in einen Baggersee überhaupt nichts, weil sie ganz andere Gewässer brauchen.

Was meinst du bitte mit Giebel-Karauschen? 

Die Arten vermischen sich nicht so einfach. Die meisten Giebelbestände enthalten nur Weibchen. Diese laichen unter anderem mit Karauschen gemeinsam ab. Dabei kommt es aber nicht zur Befruchtung, die Eier der Giebel werden durch das Fremdsperma nur aktiviert. Es schlüpfen dann nur Klone des Giebelweibchens. Zu Hybriden kommt es nur in den seltenen Fällen, dass der Giebelbestand auch Milchner umfasst.

Der Rückgang der Karausche hat mehrere Gründe.
Als wichtigster Grund gilt wohl  das Verschwinden der Karauschen-Biotope. Die Art benötigt kleine, pflanzenreiche Verlandungsgewässer ohne andere konkurrierende Arten wie Karpfen, Brassen und Giebel . An die starke Erwärmung und den sehr geringen Sauerstoffgehalt dieser Gewässer ist der Fisch angepasst und kann hier oft als einzige Art überleben. Bei Austrocknung des Gewässers kann die Karausche eine gewisse Zeit im Schlamm überleben.

Da die Art sehr konkurenzschwach ist, reagiert sie sehr stark auf Besatz mit Giebel und Karpfen als konkurierende Arten.

Weiterhin sind Karauschen dringend auf Unterwasserpflanzen angewiesen, diese werden  aber in vielen Angelseen durch Karpfen und Graser komplett vernichtet.

Die Karausche besiedelt im Westen ein Gebiet bis ca. zur Mitte Frankreichs, damit liegt der Westen Deutschland und die Niederlande im Randgebiet der Besiedlung.
Wenn eine Art zurückgeht, beginnt das fast immer am Rand des Siedlungsgebietes weil schon unter normalen Umständen hier die Bedingungen für diie Art beginnen grenzwertig zu werden.

Man siehst also, die Sache ist möglicherweise doch etwas komplizierter als gedacht.

SnEEp


----------



## nikobellic1887 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ja das ist richtig, allerdings meinte ich mit Giebel-Karauschen nicht Hybride, sondern dass bei euch viele Leutedie Giebel für Karauschen halten ! War etwas dumm ausgedrückt, ich meinte nicht vermischen, sondern dass die Giebel die Karausche immer wieder verdrängen wird, egal wie oft ihr echte Karauschen aussetzt!


----------



## Sneep (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo, 

das tun aber nicht nur Angler in meiner Gegend.
Das ist leider ein weit verbreitetes Problem. 
Das ist auch der Grund, wieso die Karauschenbestände viel höher eingeschätzt werden als sie tatächlich sind.

Ein sehr schönes Beispiel ist im Internet die "Fischhitparade"

http://www.fisch-hitparade.de/fischhitparade/all/24-karausche.html

Wenn ich mir dort die Rubrik Karausche anschaue, sind dort maximal 10% der gezeigten Fische Karauschen. 
Der "Rest" sind Giebel oder Karpfenhybriden.
Und die sollten ja eigentlich Experten haben, die beurteilen können, ob ein Fisch da hineingehört oder nicht.

In NRW gilt die Karausche als nicht gefährdet, da immer wieder, auch von Biologen, Giebel als Karauschen auf den Auswerteberichten nach E-Fischen gemeldet werden.

Nicht einmal alle Fischzüchter bekommen das hin.

Ein Beispiel.
Ein Verein möchte etwas für den Fisch des Jahres tun und bestellt Karauschen für den Baggersee (Unfug) und einen Altarm. Kurze Zeit später befische ich den Altarm aus einem anderen Grund elektrisch. Das Resultat, massenhaft Giebel, nicht eine Karausche.
Der Verein beschließt es im nächsten Jahr noch mal zu versuchen und bestellt erneut beim gleichen Züchter Karauschen, verbunden mit der Drohung, Giebel nicht anzunehmen. Die beiden Gewässerwarte wurden in die Unterschiede genau eingewiesen.
Dann kam die Info, alles klar, die Karauschen sind drin, alles prima, wir haben 5 Karauschen im Eimer aufgehoben. Hingefahren und gestaunt, alles Giebel.

SnEEp


----------



## nikobellic1887 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das tun aber nicht nur Angler in meiner Gegend.
> Das ist leider ein weit verbreitetes Problem.
> ...




Die Hitparade ist ja wirklich ein WITZ!!!!!!!

Ich sehe dort zu 95 % Giebel oder iwelchen mischmasch.

Einzig Nr 14 würde ich 100%ig die Bezeichnung Karausche attestieren:#2:.
(Nachtrag: 22 & 31 sind auch Karauschen, wobei man bei 31 die Schwanzflosse nicht ganz gut erkennt.)
Traurig!


Aber leider kein Einzelfall. Kenne einen Gewässerwart, der einen 50cm Fisch mit eindeutigem Brassen-Körper (Hochrückig, passt sonst auch 99%) nur wegen der roten Brustflossen als Rotfeder bezeichnet hat & auch nach Hinweisen meiner seits, dass es sich HÖCHSTENS um ein Brassen-Rotfeder Hybrid handelt von seiner Meinung nicht abwich....#d


----------



## Bassey (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich finde das Zhema sehr interessant!
Ich hätte einen Teich, welcher ja eigentlich perfekt für Karauschen und Schleien wäre, doch schwimmen dort ausschließlich Moderlieschen drinnen rum, welche man ganz locker mit der Senke fangen kann.

Nur wäre die Frage, woher man denn noch Karauschen bekommen kann.

Der Teich ist maximal 2,5m tief (meist so 1,5), rund herum Bäume und schattig. Er führt das ganze Jahr Wasser (Grundwasserspiegel) und ist voll mit Kraut. Unterschiedlichste Amphibien leben und Laichen dort, eigentlich ein Traum für Karausche & Co...


----------



## Gardenfly (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Es gibt diverse Züchter die noch welche verkaufen-nur wie oben gelesen nicht einfach blind kaufen und besetzen.Ist der Raubfischfrei braucht man auch nicht so viele -die vermehren sich gut.


----------



## Bassey (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Es gibt diverse Züchter die noch welche verkaufen-nur wie oben gelesen nicht einfach blind kaufen und besetzen.Ist der Raubfischfrei braucht man auch nicht so viele -die vermehren sich gut.



In dem Teich gibt es nicht einmal einen Barsch :q


----------



## Gardenfly (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Dann reichen wenige -nur irgend wann braucht man Raubfische um nicht zuviel zu haben


----------



## xbsxrvxr (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

moinsen, hab nur 1-21 angeschaut(hitparade)...und ich sehe da nur bei 13 und 21 eindeutig ne karausche...alles andere#d


----------



## Bassey (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Dann reichen wenige -nur irgend wann braucht man Raubfische um nicht zuviel zu haben



Ich möchte einen schönen Biotop Teich daraus werden lassen. Molche, Frösche und annderes Kleintier ist ja drinnen, und wie gesagt die Moderlieschen. Ich denke, dass die Umgebung für Karauschen und auch Schleien ein schönes Habitat geben würde. Die gestrige 40er Schleie aus unserem Flüsschen ist auch schon umgezogen *freu*


----------



## Sneep (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

So wie du deinen Teich beschrieben hast, sollten Karauschengewässer aussehen. Ich bin sicher, das haut hin.
Ich würde keine Raubfische hineinsetzen, bei der geringen Grösse bekommst du gar kein Gleichgewicht hin.
Dann haben auch deine Frösche ein Problem.

Wenn es zu viele werden, kommt die Reuse oder die Senke zum Einsatz. Abnehmer zu finden ist garantiert nicht schwer.
Wenn du nicht sicher bist, ob du Giebel oder Karauschen bekommst, schicke mir einfach ein Foto. Wenn machbar bitte Rückenflosse hochklappen und Fisch auf den Boden legen.

Ich wünsch dir alles Gute  mit dem Teich.

SneeP


----------



## Bassey (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ich denke, dass ich vielleicht dann mit dem Verein über einen Besatz im Vereinssee oder im Fluß reden kann...


----------



## BERND2000 (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



nikobellic1887 schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig, allerdings meinte ich mit Giebel-Karauschen nicht Hybride, sondern dass bei euch viele Leutedie Giebel für Karauschen halten ! War etwas dumm ausgedrückt, ich meinte nicht vermischen, sondern dass die Giebel die Karausche immer wieder verdrängen wird, egal wie oft ihr echte Karauschen aussetzt!


 
 Ich weich da ein bisschen von der Meinung  von Sneep ab.

 Karauschen und Giebel kann man recht leicht unterscheiden, auch wenn es vielen schwer fällt.
 Die vermischen sich wohl auch nicht und kommen seit Jahrhunderten beide bei uns vor.(Auch früher wurden sie aber meist nur gemeinsam für Karauschen gehalten)

 Ich kenne sie selbst noch als massenhaft gemeinsam vorkommend im selben Gewässer.
 Warum sie sich nicht vermischten hat Sneep wahrscheinlich schon richtig beschrieben.
 Wie aber unterscheidet man einen Goldfisch von einem Giebel ?
 Wenn man sich mal die Mühe macht ein schwarz/weiß Bild eines Goldfisches zu bestimmen, wird er zum Giebel.
 Das ist aber das was draußen abläuft, alle Feinde arbeiten daran einen unauffälligen Goldfisch zu züchten.
 Die Goldfische wurden aber zweigeschlechtlich eingeführt und immer finden sich auch ungefärbte Fische unter dem Nachwuchs.
 Der Goldfisch steht dem Giebel noch viel näher, oder ist gar die selbe Art.
 Was passiert also, wenn nur wenige Goldfischmilchner freikommen?
 Dann sind die Umstände völlig andere.

 Können sie sich mit Giebelweibchen paaren ?
 Dann können diese sich nun auch erblich anpassen und nicht nur klonen.
 Können diese Milchner sich gar fruchtbar mit Karauschen paaren ?
 Oder sind die heutigen Giebel doch nur oft verwilderte Goldfische?

 Wie gesagt es ist leicht Karauschen und Giebel zu unterscheiden und doch gelingt es nicht vielen.
 Wer das ähnlich leicht auch bei Giebel und Goldfisch kann, mag es mir erklären wie.
 Es soll anhand der Kiemenreusen-dornen möglich sein, oder noch sicherer mit einem Gen-Test.
 Für beides bin ich aber zu doof.:q

 Wenn aber der Goldfisch das eigentliche Problem ist, reicht schon das vereinzelte Freilassen, was täglich heimlich gemacht wird.
 Dann ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit, aber hoffnungslos aufzuhalten.|wavey:


----------



## boot (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Moin das mit der Karausche habe ich auch schon bemerkt, es werden wirklich immer weniger in freier Natur.
Meine  Karauschen die ich in meinem kleinen Teich habe Vermehren sich sehr  gut, somit kann ich immer mal welche in Freier Natur aussetzen. 

lg ole


----------



## chef (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hmm, sehe das rel entspannt. Da sie für viele so schwer zu unterscheiden sind, ist es doch letztlich egal. Was kann denn der einzelne Fisch dafür, dass er aufgrund eines minimalen Unterschieds "nur" ein Giebel ist, oder eine ach so tolle Karausche? Ob jetzt der eine oder der andere in Massen in schlammigen Dorftümpeln vorkommt oder als Köder beim Hecht/Welsangeln an der Leine hängt.....
Macht ihr auch Unterschiede ob Zeil-, Spiegel- oder Lederkarpfen?
Mir ist das völlig schnuppe!


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



chef schrieb:


> Hmm, sehe das rel entspannt. Da sie für viele so schwer zu unterscheiden sind, ist es doch letztlich egal. Was kann denn der einzelne Fisch dafür, dass er aufgrund eines minimalen Unterschieds "nur" ein Giebel ist, oder eine ach so tolle Karausche? Ob jetzt der eine oder der andere in Massen in schlammigen Dorftümpeln vorkommt oder als Köder beim Hecht/Welsangeln an der Leine hängt.....
> Macht ihr auch Unterschiede ob Zeil-, Spiegel- oder Lederkarpfen?
> Mir ist das völlig schnuppe!



ich weis am besten jedes Gewässer mit Kochtopffische besetzen-Rest hat keine Existenzberechtigung. #q


----------



## BERND2000 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

@Chef
 Na das ist wenigstens ehrlich.#6



 Es ist aber dann auch egal ab Lachs oder Regenbogen, schmecken tun beide.|licht

 |laola:
 Mehr ist nicht wichtig, oder ?


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich weis am besten jedes Gewässer mit Kochtopffische besetzen-Rest hat keine Existenzberechtigung. #q



Sorry das ist einfach quatsch ! 
Die Einstellung des Kollegen hat doch nix mit Kochtopfangeln zu tun|rolleyes
Es lässt sich nicht verhindern das sich Arten untereinander vermischen.
Teilweise hilft der Mensch nach ,indem er einfach irgendwelche Tiere aussetzt.
Andererseits macht es die Natur selbst !
Siehe Rotaugen und Rotfedern oder Bresen mit Güster.
So what ? #c
Es ist nunmal so das sich letztendlich die stärste und am besten angepasste Species gewinnt.


----------



## Gardenfly (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo Feederbrassen es ging nur um die Aussage von chef den eigentlich alles egal ist sofern der Fisch kein Nutzen ausser als Köder für ihn hat. 
Ich finde auch Fischarten die man nicht überall billig Einkaufen kann interessant- nicht alles in der Natur hat ein Preisschild um.


----------



## daci7 (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

:m
Das ist wie ne Diskussion mit nem Ornithologen mit den Worten "Ach, mich interessiert eigentlich nur Geflügel, Broiler im speziellen" zu beginnen.
Ehrlich - aber aneinander vorbei.


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> Hallo Feederbrassen es ging nur um die Aussage von chef den eigentlich alles egal ist sofern der Fisch kein Nutzen ausser als Köder für ihn hat.
> Ich finde auch Fischarten die man nicht überall billig Einkaufen kann interessant- nicht alles in der Natur hat ein Preisschild um.



Hallo Gardenfly,dann habe ich das falsch interpretiert. |bigeyes 
Endschuldigung.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich weis am besten jedes Gewässer mit Kochtopffische besetzen-Rest hat keine Existenzberechtigung. #q



Alles gestrichen,ich hatte eine falsche Intention.


lg


----------



## Sneep (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Sorry das ist einfach quatsch !
> Die Einstellung des Kollegen hat doch nix mit Kochtopfangeln zu tun|rolleyes
> Es lässt sich nicht verhindern das sich Arten untereinander vermischen.
> Teilweise hilft der Mensch nach ,indem er einfach irgendwelche Tiere aussetzt.
> ...



Hallo,

sorry so genial ist die Antwort aber auch nicht.

Wo bitte vermischen sich Fische in der Natur?

Es gibt nur wenige Fälle, wo das passiert. Das wäre bei der Bachforelle und der Marmorata der Fall.  Das passiert aber auch nur, weil der  Mensch die BF in das Gebiet der Marmorata bringt. 
Neue, angepasste Arten entstehen in der Isolation, nicht durch Vermischung der Arten.
Noch paaren beide Forellen miteinander, mit der Folge, das am Ende alle wieder wie Bachforellen aussehen. Der Versuch der Marmorata sich von der BF genetisch abzusetzen und sich als neue Art an die Gewässerbesonderheiten des Lebensraumes besser anzupassen ist damit gescheitert.
Somit wurde das Entstehen einer neuen Art verhindert.

Deine Beispiele führen deine Argumente ad absurdum.
Ein Brassen-Güstern Hybrid kommt sehr viel häufiger in der Phantasie von Leuten vor, die über eher unterdurchschnittliche Artenkenntnisse verfügen als dass man sie in der Natur findet. Selbst wenn dies versehentlich passiert, ist spätestens in der nächsten Generation Schluß, da der Hybrid unfruchtbar ist. Da zieht die Natur die Reissleine.
Würde sich das alles so wie von dir dargestellt entwickeln, hätten wir überall nur GüsterBrassenRotfederaugenDöbel. 

Die Natur macht das keinesfalls selbst, da müssen wir schon kräftig mithelfen.
Eine Quappe aus der Oder und eine aus der Donau würden sich in ihren getrennten Lebensräumen vielleicht in ein paar tausend Jahren zu 2 getrennten Arten entwickeln. 
Solange wir diese Bestände laufend mit fremden Quappen besetzen blockieren wir die Artenbildung und verhindern das Entstehen fitterer Arten.

SneeP


----------



## feederbrassen (29. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> sorry so genial ist die Antwort aber auch nicht.
> 
> Wo bitte vermischen sich Fische in der Natur?


Im Rhein  und Maas zb..





Sneep schrieb:


> Selbst wenn dies versehentlich passiert, ist spätestens in der nächsten Generation Schluß, da der Hybrid unfruchtbar ist.


Das wusste ich nicht.  Da habe ich dazugelernt.
Danke.


----------



## wrdaniel (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



chef schrieb:


> Hmm, sehe das rel entspannt. Da sie für viele so schwer zu unterscheiden sind, ist es doch letztlich egal. Was kann denn der einzelne Fisch dafür, dass er aufgrund eines minimalen Unterschieds "nur" ein Giebel ist, oder eine ach so tolle Karausche? Ob jetzt der eine oder der andere in Massen in schlammigen Dorftümpeln vorkommt oder als Köder beim Hecht/Welsangeln an der Leine hängt.....
> Macht ihr auch Unterschiede ob Zeil-, Spiegel- oder Lederkarpfen?
> Mir ist das völlig schnuppe!





Gardenfly schrieb:


> ich weis am besten jedes Gewässer mit Kochtopffische besetzen-Rest hat keine Existenzberechtigung. #q



Die "Übersetzung" von chefs Beitrag lautet wohl eher:

"Jeder Fisch ist ein schöner Fisch"


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



wrdaniel schrieb:


> Die "Übersetzung" von chefs Beitrag lautet wohl eher:
> 
> "Jeder Fisch ist ein schöner Fisch"



 Das mag sein und das ist von Dier auch diplomatisch nett gemeint #6, 
 aber nett und diplomatisch zu sein, kann man sich bei der Bewirtschaftung nicht immer leisten.

 Wenigstens in diesem Teil des Forums sollte eine Karausche eben eine Karausche aber kein Giebel oder Goldfisch sein und nicht nur ein schöner Fisch.:q


----------



## Sneep (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

dann habe ich es wohl auch falsch verstanden. 

Ich habe es so verstanden, dass ihn die Karausche nicht interessiert und er sie auch nicht braucht. Er hat ja den Giebel und kann beide Arten ohnehin nicht unterscheiden, so what?:q

Die Karausche verdient unsere Aufmerksamkeit, weil ihre Bestände rapide bergab gehen. Das ist bei beim Giebel nicht der Fall. Der Rückgang der Karausche ist nicht darin begründet, dass sie für den Wettbewerb mit anderen Arten nicht fit  genug ist. Der Mensch hat nur die  geeigneten Biotope zerstört. Entweder wurde der Graben zugeschüttet oder vertieft und als Angelgewässer genutzt.
Sie ist auf spezielle flache Verlandungsgewässer spezialisiert, wo sie, oft als einzige Art, im Sommer die Sauerstoffwerte des Restwassers überleben kann.

Wo gibt es solche Gewässer noch?

sneeP


----------



## BERND2000 (30. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Wo gibt es solche Gewässer noch?
> 
> sneeP




Diese Gewässer, gibt es in meiner Region reichlich.

 Nur auch dort wo sie vorkam oder später besetzt wurde verschwindet sie trotzdem.
 Auch den echten Giebel gab es da früher immer auch gleichzeitig.


 Das wird es eben nicht sein, auch wenn es die allgemeine Meinung ist.

 Aber Du kannst mir ja mal beschreiben wie man Goldfische und Giebel an Hand von harten Merkmalen unterscheidet.
 (Immer Vorausgesetzt sie vermischen sich nicht )


----------



## Sneep (31. Mai 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Diese Gewässer, gibt es in meiner Region reichlich.
> 
> Nur auch dort wo sie vorkam oder später besetzt wurde verschwindet sie trotzdem.
> Auch den echten Giebel gab es da früher immer auch gleichzeitig.
> ...



Hallo mein Freund,

Bei der Unterscheidung immer auf den Schleierschwanz und die rote Farbe achten:q.

Doch, man kann sie unterscheiden, es ist aber sehr schwierig und unsicher, weil die angegebenen Werte sich teilweise überschneiden.

Schuppen in der Seitenlinie
Goldfisch 26-31
Giebel     29-33

Kiemendornen 
Goldfisch 37--52
Giebel     38--47

Dass Giebel und Karauschen früher auch  gemeinsam problemlos zusammenlebten ist logisch, wenn man bedenkt, dass wir bis vor wenigen Jahrzehnten nur Weibchen des Giebels hatten. Erst als immer mehr Giebelpopulationen mit Milchnern auftraten (Stand 2010 etwa 25%) begann die genetische Erosion der Karausche. Dann kam der verwilderte Goldfisch mit einem normalen Geschlechterverhältnis auf und verschlimmerte die Situation.


In unserer Gegend ist das mit den Gewässern anders, hier war die Flurbereinigung ziemlich erfolgreich, Karauschengewässer sind sehr rar.
Den Begriff Karauschengewässer fasse ich dabei sehr weit, da gehört für mich auch der Fischbestand dazu.
Das schönste Karauschengewässer taugt nichts, wenn da bereits ähnliche Fische wie Brassen, Karpfen oder gar Giebel besetzt wurden. Wo findet man den noch Gewässer ohne Besatz?

Ich bin ganz bewusst auf den Lebensraum eingegangen, weil viele Vereine Karauschen als eine Art kleinen Karpfen 
 ansehen und auch so besetzen.
Nichts könnte falscher sein. Die Karausche ist ein absoluter Lebensraumspezialist.

SnEEp


----------



## chef (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Nein, ich bin kein Kochtopfangler lol
Bewirtschafte einen 60m x 40m grossen Teich, ua mit Zander, Karpfen, Schleien, Stör, Futterfischen. Wenn ich nen Fisch will, geht das da Zack Zack....
Die Karausche kam früher bei uns im Dorfteich (Löschteich, Zulauf nur bei Regen vom Strassengraben) in Massen vor, neben Schleien und wenigen Karpfen.
Jetzt wird beschrieben, dass der Giebel in Massen vorkommt und die Karausche verdrängt. Und bei den wenigen Unterscheidungsmerkmalen, bei denen man schon sehr genau hinschauen muss(zB Kiemendorn), gibt es auch noch Überschneidungen. Beide Fische sehen sehr ähnlich aus, haben identisches Futter, Lebensraum,..... Der eine hat evtl einen Kiemendorn mehr und eine Schuppe weniger? Der eine ist eine tolle Karausche, der andere ein lästiger Giebel. Was kann denn der einzelne Fisch dafür? Wo ist das Problem? Regenbogenforelle, Signalkrebs, Silberkarpfen und Co bereiten wirkliche Probleme,oder?
Heute leben auch mehr Slawen in den böhmischen Gebieten als Ari ähhh Sudetendeutsche. Auch da sind die Unterscheidungsmerkmale fliessend, oder? Und dicke Backen(-knochen) haben heut auch viele Bayern. Für mich kein Problem :vik: Man müsste halt mal Hecht und Wels und Konsorten fragen, wie sich fehlende(r) Schuppe oder Kiemendorn so im Geschmack auswirken.....


----------



## BERND2000 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



chef schrieb:


> Jetzt wird beschrieben, dass der Giebel in Massen vorkommt und die Karausche verdrängt. Und bei den wenigen Unterscheidungsmerkmalen, bei denen man schon sehr genau hinschauen muss(zB Kiemendorn), gibt es auch noch Überschneidungen. *Beide Fische sehen sehr ähnlich aus, haben identisches Futter, Lebensraum,..... Der eine hat evtl einen Kiemendorn mehr und eine Schuppe weniger?* Der eine ist eine tolle Karausche, der andere ein lästiger Giebel. .


 
 Da verwechselst Du etwas, so schwer ist es nur bei Giebel und Goldfisch, auf das hatte sich Sneep bezogen.
 Da aber ist die Artgrenze gar nicht so klar gesichert.


 Giebel und Karausche sind recht einfach zu trennen.
 Wer sich mit Ihnen beschäftigte und beide Arten öfter gesehen hat, für den ist es so leicht wie bei Bachforelle und Regenbogen.
 Ich würde mal sagen das  man es mit einem flüchtigen Blick erkennen kann.
 Das es aber nicht gemacht wird, mag schon "Bloch"http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marcus_Élieser_Bloch verwundert haben.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



chef schrieb:


> Nein, ich bin kein Kochtopfangler lol
> Bewirtschafte einen 60m x 40m grossen Teich, ua mit Zander, Karpfen, Schleien, Stör, Futterfischen. Wenn ich nen Fisch will, geht das da Zack Zack....



Klingt aber stark nach Kochtopfangler -alles andere ich egal ausser es ernährt die geschätzten Küchenfische.


----------



## chef (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Falsch. Ich habe einen Teich den ich bewirtschafte, ich produziere und verkaufe. Wenn ich einen essen will, kann ich ihn mir dort holen.
Ich fische hauptsächlich auf Zander und Wels, fange dabei aber auch kistenweise Hechte. Wenn ich nur 20% davon regelmässig mitnehmen würde, müsste ich mir überhaupt kein Fleisch(spez. Fisch) mehr kaufen.
Bitte nicht Dinge hinein interpretieren, die bereits ausgeschlossen hab.
Cheers


----------



## Sneep (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo,

@Chef

Zunächst finde ich deinen Verweis auf verschiedene Nationalitäten beim Menschen als ziemlich daneben. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass sowohl Sudetendeutsche als auch Slawen zur gleichen Art, nämlich _Homo Sapiens_ gehören.
Man kann es in vielen Fällen kaum glauben, aber das bedeutet, "der weise Mensch".

Das bei euch im Feuerlöschteich Karauschen früher massenhaft vorkamen, will ich gerne glauben. Scheinbar sind sie aber jetzt nicht mehr da. Und genau das ist der Punkt.

Die Karausche als Art ist wesentlich stärker bedroht, als zum Beispiel der Giebel. Das macht den Unterschied.
Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb der Europäische Stör streng geschützt ist und der Sibirische Stör gar nicht. Am unterschiedlichen Geschmack wird es nicht liegen.
Nach deinem Verständnis würde der Sibirier wohl reichen.
Zumal der ja ähnlich aussieht.

Signalkrebse, sowie  Gras- Silber- und Marmorkarpfen machen keine Probleme, nein, auf keinen Fall. Die beiden Filtrierer filtern das pflanzliche und tierische Plankton ab und zerstören damit die Basis der Nahrungspyramide der heimischen Arten.
Der Graser verwandelt unsere Hecht-Schleie-Seen in trübe Tümpel ohne Pflanzen.
Und der Signalkrebs hat mal  so eben in wenigen Jahrzehnten alle europäschen Krebsarten in einige wenige Gebirgsbäche verdrängt und wird diese Reste auch nach und nach auslöschen.
Aber er sieht dem Edelkrebs ja zumindest sehr ähnlich.

Dass Karausche und Giebel leicht zu unterscheiden sind ist ja eine These die Bernd 2000 schon lange vertritt.
In der Karauschenhitparade und in deinem Posting wird er aber glänzend widerlegt.
Das wäre mir neu, dass man Karausche und Giebel nur an der Anzahl der Kiemendornen unterscheiden kann.
Da reicht mir die Form der Rückenflosse für eine eindeutige Bestimmung.
Ich hoffe nicht, dass du die Fische im Feuerlöschteich aufgrund der Anzahl ihrer Kiemendornen bestimmt hast. 

SnEep


----------



## chef (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Das bei euch im Feuerlöschteich Karauschen früher massenhaft vorkamen, will ich gerne glauben. Scheinbar sind sie aber jetzt nicht mehr da. Und genau das ist der Punkt.
> ...


 
Wie gesagt, meine Meinung. Gibt's eigentlich nix zu diskutieren.
Tolerier ja auch eure Einstellung. Habt ihr euch eigentlich vor 20 Jahren, als ihr beim Karpfenangeln die 40 Karausche dran hattet, auch so gefreut?
 Find nur den Hype um diesen, vor Jahren noch als Bauernkarpfen verschrienen Fisch, der nach dem Ablassen der Teiche zu 1000den im Schlamm liegengelassen wurde, für ziemlich ähm "verwunderlich".


----------



## Sneep (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo Chef,

vor 30 Jahren war mir der 20 Pfund Karpfen lieber als die 200 Gramm Karausche.

Wenn ich mich jetzt entscheiden müsste, hätte ich an der Karausche mehr Freude. Ganz einfach, weil ich in den letzten 20 Jahren 2 Karauschen gesehen habe. Die erste beim E-Fischen in NL die zweite im Zoo.

Ich hatte auch nicht die Absicht dich von deiner Sicht auf Fische abzubringen.
Dein Standpunkt lässt sich wie folgt zusammenfassen.
"Ich brauche die Karausche nicht, also was soll das Ganze."

Diese Einstellung kann man haben, muss man aber nicht.

sneep


----------



## chef (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Ja, lass ma so stehen!
Cheers


----------



## Egon445 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Hallo zusammen ich bitte alle um antwort.

Bin erst neu angemeldet und schreibe vom tablet also schreibstil bitte ignorieren.

Also mein teich 
850qm 1.60tief  mit 300qm separatem vorwärmteich 70cm tief und gutem frischwasserzulauf volle sonne und wind auf beiden teichen wasser wird täglich bis zum grund umgewälzt und versorgt.

Zur frage der teich läuft seit montag voll nun kommt die besatzplanung
Für einen reinen schleien hecht teich.

Schleie, hecht, aal

Nun die frage ich möchte karauschen besetzen um sie wieder in der region vorzufinden und sie wieder anzusiedeln kann ich das oder wäre das zum nachteil meiner schleienpopulation.
Ansonsten muss ich eben doch auf rotfeder bzw rotauge zurückgreifen.
Ggf. könnten auch moderlieschen mit rein bitte um eure meinung zwecks den moderlieschen

Der hechtbesatz folgt jedoch erst nächstes bis übernächstes jahr zwecks populationkontrolle

Um antwort, ideen und korrektur wird gebeten.

Ps. Alle die jetzt kommen mit karpfen, zander oder sogar stör und grasskarpfen...
RUNTERSCHLUCKEN UND NICHT ANTWORTEN VON DEM BLÖDSINN HAB ICH ES ABSOLUT SATT.

Lg euer angler mit hirn und verstand#h


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



Egon445 schrieb:


> Ps. Alle die jetzt kommen mit karpfen, zander oder sogar stör und grasskarpfen...
> RUNTERSCHLUCKEN UND NICHT ANTWORTEN VON DEM BLÖDSINN HAB ICH ES ABSOLUT SATT.


#6 Eigentlich traurig das schon im Vorfeld schreiben zu müssen.

Ich habe früher die Karausche oft gemeinsam in Tümpeln mit der Schleie zahlreich gefangen, das scheint also schon möglich.
Ich erlebte auch immer wieder, das Schlei und Rotfeder gemeinsam, selbst in eher untypischen Gewässern zahlreich zu finden waren.

Bei Rotauge und Schleie wäre ich vorsichtig, ich erlebte öfter das die Schleie verschwand wenn Rotaugen auftauchten und zahlreich, an die Stelle der Rotfedern traten.

Beim Aal sehe ich da eigentlich auch kaum Probleme.
Der konkurriert halt, aber er frisst eben auch Eier und Fischbrut was dann die Anzahl der Fische ausdünnt die Futter suchen. 
Die wachsen dann halt besser.

Aber auf den Hecht würde ich in so einem kleinen Teich möglicherweise ganz verzichten.
Der Hecht kommt da sicher klar und wird auch nicht klein bleiben, aber er frisst halt nicht nur Kleinfische.
Sollen da noch viele Fische groß werden braucht es schon reichlich Verstecke.


----------



## captn-ahab (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Coole Sache Egon!
Ich habe noch nie eine gefangen und ich glaube die Chancen stehen auch sehr schlecht. Die Karausche wurde hier durch den Karpfen verdrängt....


----------



## Gardenfly (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Karausche wird immer seltener,deshalb soll sie bei der nächsten Änderung des Fischereigesetztes auch unter Artenschutz gestellt werden.


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



captn-ahab schrieb:


> Coole Sache Egon!
> Ich habe noch nie eine gefangen und ich glaube die Chancen stehen auch sehr schlecht. Die Karausche wurde hier durch den Karpfen verdrängt....



Vorsicht, das wird immer behauptet.
So wie auch das es die Typischen Gewässer gar 
nicht mehr gebe.

Ich wenigstens kann diesen Zusammenhang nicht sehen.
Wir haben solche Gewässer und oft fehlen dort die Karpfen völlig und die Karausche verschwand trotzdem.
So einfach kann es nicht sein.

Bitte auch nicht vergessen das man Karauschen früher oft als Fischunkraut in Karpfenteichen bekämpfte, die scheint dem Karpfen wohl durchaus selbst bei Massenbesatz ganz gut Kontra geben zu können.

Gardenfley hat recht, für Niedersachsen ist so etwas wohl im Gespräch.
Gewässer mit "echten" wilden Karauschen werden immer seltener vorgefunden.
 Solche Gewässer sind Einzelfälle geworden.
Aber Karauschen Besatz scheint auch nicht viel zu bringen.
 Immer vorausgesetzt es werden den wirklich nur Karauschen besetzt.
 Wenn Angler und Fischwirte die aber nicht einmal sicher unterscheiden können und selbst Biologen die Karauschen lieber genetisch untersuchen, sollte klar sein das Besatz keine Lösung , sondern eher das Problem ist.


----------



## captn-ahab (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Aber woran liegt es dann?
Auf jeden Fall finde ich das Projekt super interessant. Halt uns mal auf dem laufenden, Egon


----------



## BERND2000 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Frag doch die verantwortlichen wissenschaftlich ausgebildeten Fachkräfte, die sollten sich ja um Antworten bemühen.

 Fakt ist wohl, das es größere genetische Änderungen beim Giebel gab.
 Fakt ist auch das Goldfische immer öfter freikommen.
 Fakt ist auch das Karauschen oft nur sehr abgelegen überlebten.
 Fakt ist auch das Die drei Arten in Wildfarbe kaum unterschieden werden.
 Und das sie seit Jahrhunderten zumeist nicht unterschieden wurden.
 Du kannst also nicht einmal sicher sein wo es früher nur Giebel, nur Karausche oder beide zusammen gab.

 Folgenden Text darf ich verwenden.
 >>
 Schon der Arzt Bloch wunderte sich, das Karausche und Giebel nicht unterschieden werden.
Teilweise wird der Giebel heute, als ursprünglich in Deutschland nicht heimisch aufgeführt.
Bloch hat den Giebel halt sehr früh als Art beschrieben, soll sich aber möglicherweise geirrt haben.(Kümmerform der Karausche als Giebel)
Wer sich die Kupferstiche im Buch anschaut, wird erkennen das Bloch tatsächlich Giebel und keine Karauschen meinte.
<<
 Dumm nur, das der Arzt, wohl eher bekannt wurde, weil er eben nebenbei (mit anderen) erst so etwas wie die Systematik der Fischarten geschaffen hat.
 Das was er veröffentlichte sind also die heute geltenden Grundlagen und immer noch gültig.

 Folgend ein *1783* veröffentlichtes Buch.


http://books.google.de/books?id=xRM...och, Marcus Elieser, Giebel Karausche&f=false

 Nebenbei, schon im Vorwort geht er auf das Übersehen des Giebels in weiten Teilen der Verbreitung ein.
 Der Herr wunderte sich  vor allem über Fachkräfte die so etwas übersahen und auch heute ist das noch aktuell.
 Nicht selten wird der Giebel noch heute als fremde Art betrachtet.

 Fast Zeitgleich beschrieb der Schwede LINNAEUS die Forellen.
 Er unterschied die aber nicht in Arten sondern "Formen" der Forellen.
 Noch heute denken viele, Meer, Bach und Seeforellen seinen Arten.#d
 Es sind aber nur Formen einer Art, die sich kreuzen und verwandeln lassen.
 Da kann man oft nur staunen, wie modern und richtiger selbst uralte Bücher sein können.

 Ich kann vor solchen Naturbeobachtern nur den Hut ziehen, die so etwas entdeckten in Zeiten wo man eben nicht so viel Wissen besaß.

 Vermutlich würden sie  es aber nicht verstehen, das Ihr Wissen zwar immer noch gilt, aber von vielen gar nicht beachtet wird und es in über 200 Jahren auch kaum weitere Fortschritte gab.


----------



## Egon445 (24. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Naja den hechtbestand kann man denke ich per angel ganz gut unter kontrolle bringen alles ü 50 kommt eben auf den teller ist ja auch nicht verkehrt

Mein problem ist ob ich es mit den karauschen versuchen kann oder lieber doch auf die rotfeder zurück greif 

Ps. Der vorwärmteich beherbergt noch 6 karpfen k IIII falls jemand interesse hat die kommen in 2 wochen beim ablassen raus nähe bad salzungen|wavey:


----------



## Trollwut (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Letztes Jahr aus dem Main, Karausche oder Giebel?
Egal welcher von beiden, bei uns eigentlich ein absoluter Ausnahmefang. So selten, dass der Kollege sogar der Meinung war, es wär ein Schuppi :m


----------



## BERND2000 (27. Februar 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Giebel, 
passend zur Welsrute im Hintergrund.

Die Schuppen sind halt groß, aber Du kannst sie gerne auszählen.

 Erweiterung: So oft fängst Du sie auch gar nicht.
 Die sind aber wohl fast überall unterwegs und werden auch noch größer.
 Erst wenn sie in einem Gewässer sind wo ihre Konkurrenten ausfallen.
 Also z.b die Weißfische ersticken, dann werden sie zahlreich und wandern von da dann ab um neuen Lebensraum zu finden.
 Jede Wette es gibt auch bei Euch Gewässer wo es angeblich keine Fische mehr gibt, versuche es da doch mal.


----------



## Trollwut (1. März 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Giebel,
> passend zur Welsrute im Hintergrund.
> 
> Die Schuppen sind halt groß, aber Du kannst sie gerne auszählen.



Hehe, das wollte er dann auch machen, ich hab ihn allerdings vom Zurücksetzen überzeugt, gerade, weil die bei uns so sugt wie nie gefangen werden.
Obwohl ich sehr oft Feedern bin, und nebenbei gerade im Main oft noch ne Karpfenrute mit Pellet für Alles was beißt ausleg, hab ich noch nie einen Giebel gefangen. Hauptfische sind bei uns eher Barben, Döbel und Alande mit rund 50cm.:l


----------



## BERND2000 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Was ist mit den Karauschen los ?*

Es wäre auch kein Gutes Zeichen sie bei euch in den Flüssen häufig zu fangen, eher ein Anzeichen das da einiges im Argen liegt.

Ein Fluss ist eher Ihre Verbindungsstraße aber nicht Ihr Zuhause. 
Über Flüsse breiten sie sich halt aus und gelangen bei Hochwasser in die Nebengewässer.
Dort können sie wachsen und warten, fallen Konkurrenten und Feinde dann aus, kommt Ihre große Stunde im Wechselspiel der Verlandung.
Dann vermehren sich solche Spezialisten halt oft massenhaft.
Sie stehen halt als Indikator für Gewässer in dem andere Fische kaum noch zurecht kommen. 

Klar fängt man sie im Fluss selten, da sind sie ähnlich typisch wie ein Karpfen in der oberen Forellenregion oder ein Döbel im Karauschen Tümpel.|uhoh:

Teilweise völlig zugewachsene, selbst kleinste flache Restlöcher, ohne Weißfische das mögen sie.
Früher habe ich da Giebel oft in Gemeinschaft mit Karauschen und Schlei erlebt.
Teilweise auch mit selbst aufgekommen Karpfen, ohne das dort die Eltern der Karpfen überlebten.
Heute kann ich in solchen Gewässern aber die Karausche nicht mehr finden, die ist halt wenigstens bei uns Geschichte.

Ich habe Giebel aber auch schon gemeinsam mit Bitterlingen, Moderlischen, Steinbeißern, Schlei und Hecht erlebt.

Größere Einzelfische (um 40cm) des Giebels fängt man wohl überall, viele aber eher dann, wenn wenigstens der Brachse dort nicht mehr überleben konnte.
Meist sind es ganz schön vorsichtige Fische, die eher Tierische Köder wollen.(Wurm, Made)

Gut möglich das sie so wie die Schleie hochwertigeres Futter benötigen, als viele andere Fische.
Vermutlich sind sie dabei so wie der Karpfen am Anfang kaum konkurrenzstark.
Was aber ja nichts macht, wenn man nach Fischsterben fast keine Konkurrenten mehr besitzt, aber selbst den O² Mangel überlebte.

Solltest Du sie also im Main selbst immer häufiger fangen, sollte man sich Gedanken machen warum.


----------

